# GTA V



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

Setting: LA/Hollywood if previous leaky rumours are true.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

I have zero excitement for this game.  It will be yet more clunky gunplay and driving, another wonderfully vibrant city with little to do other than the same repeated task and a continuation of a gameplay that sees you spending more time tediously driving to the places you need to be than actually engaged in the task when you get there.

Oh, I've died and have to spend another five minutes driving across town to have another go!  The joy!

Not to mention an ambition for story and character that massively over-reaches Rockstar's ability to implement same.  Let's have a wonderfully nuanced set of shades of grey for the motivation of your character in the cut-scenes, only to see him become an emotionless psychopath the moment he is in the hands of the player.

Meh and double-meh.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

If I'm gonna hate, at least I have a clearly articulated set of reasons for doing so.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

Exactly what I thought about GTA IV, kabbes.

What I liked about Red Dead Remption was the fact that my character _was _a dirty-playing killer and bandit (trying to live a new life etc) and the genre conventions of Westerns made it seem ok to shoot loads of dudes. It also had half-way sensible characterisations (apart from the snake-oil salesman and the grave digger). Felt more cohesive. It's the only Rockstar game I've completed.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Easily cured, if someone would like to donate a machine to play it on and a telly I will somehow pay for my own copy and give an informed decision. As it is I've never even played it in 3D.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Exactly what I thought about GTA IV, kabbes.
> 
> What I liked about Red Dead Remption was the fact that my character _was _a dirty-playing killer and bandit (trying to live a new life etc) and the genre conventions of Westerns made it seem ok to shoot loads of dudes. It also had half-way sensible characterisations (apart from the snake-oil salesman and the grave digger). Felt more cohesive. It's the only Rockstar game I've completed.



I've just started Red Dead and I really like it so far.  It's everything you say, plus also the fact that the slower pace of horseriding rather than driving combined with a much less dense population means you don't just slaughter everything in your path whether you mean to or not.  You can actually play it without worrying about constantly being harangued by the cops just for trying to get to where you need to get to in order to begin a mission.

GTA can't decide if it is a racing game or a third-person action game.  As it is, it manages neither very well.  And its story suffers horribly for the lack of verisimilitude that its own gameplay forces upon it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> And its story suffers horribly for the lack of verisimilitude that its own gameplay forces upon it.



This is a problem that all narrative-driven action games have. In the cutscenes, characters are mortal and make actions beyond running driving and shooting. But as soon as you get control, all the nuance dissapears, and bad dudes take 10 bullets.

"Ah, Mr Bond, welcome to my lair. I see your animations have improved, this must mean I have time to talk. Please, hold onto the controller and press A at the prompts. It's no use trying to run, your legs are frozen and my gun, for now, is quite quite lethal."

People who want to make movies should make movies.

Not to say that games can't have writing and story and character, but it's got to be coherent with the abilities and actions of the player. LA Noire attempts this and kinda succeeds, despite feeling the need to have bodycount shootouts every third mission.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

you disgust me! admittedly gta4 wasn't the best one they have produced, though.

But i love the concept, love the action and am really hoping they nail this one especially after the facial stuff in la noire.

I just want to be able to kill people in apaches and use parachutes and all the silly stuff from san andreas and i will be a very happy bunny.

dave


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

Needs to build on the frankly empty and vaccious engine of IV and include alot of what made SA the best iteration of the game...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> If I'm gonna hate, at least I have a clearly articulated set of reasons for doing so.


all of which miss the fundamental of the thing which is it's a game.. a game is something one does for fun which may or may not have an element of skill involved...

Clearly Kabbes you are a no fun zone which is why you don't like games...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> all of which miss the fundamental of the thing which is it's a game.. a game is something one does for fun which may or may not have an element of skill involved...
> 
> Clearly Kabbes you are a no fun zone which is why you don't like games...


Yes, that's why I declared Bayonetta the best game of this generation


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA got dull

i have saint's row 3 on pre-order


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

kained&able said:


> I just want to be able to kill people in apaches and use parachutes and all the silly stuff from san andreas and i will be a very happy bunny.
> 
> dave





Shippou-Sensei said:


> GTA got dull
> 
> i have saint's row 3 on pre-order



One of the mele weapons in SR3 is a two foot long purple rubber dildo. You can fly fighter jets or call in airstrikes. It's utterly utterly ludicrous.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

i want to cosplay as professor genki


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 25, 2011)

I not played GTA since 3.
Was 4 that shit?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 25, 2011)

Depends on if you liked it or not.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA IV wasn't shit and I never remotely claimed that it was.  I do think it was flawed, however, and that those flaws spoilt my experience of the game.  Those same flaws might be nothing to you, however, and you might enjoy the same sandbox experience that I find dull.


----------



## Epico (Oct 25, 2011)

It would take a lot for me to buy the new game - it needs to move in a different direction. I don't think I got half way through the last one.

I'd like GTA V to be set in London and the south east and feature an erudite actuary 'gone rogue'.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Epico said:


> I'd like GTA V to be set in London and the south east and feature an erudite actuary 'gone rogue'.



This character would use paid data instead of incurred data and _just not care_.


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Let's have a wonderfully nuanced set of shades of grey for the motivation of your character in the cut-scenes, only to see him become an emotionless psychopath the moment he is in the hands of the player.


I guess you never found the "help old ladies across the road" or "feed the ducks" missions.


----------



## magneze (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Needs to build on the frankly empty and vaccious engine of IV and include alot of what made SA the best iteration of the game...


SA was really tedious. Way too big. Vice City was loads better.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> One of the mele weapons in SR3 is a two foot long purple rubber dildo. You can fly fighter jets or call in airstrikes. It's utterly utterly ludicrous.


like the dildo from SA years before... gosh I'm glad that a subpar verison of GTA caught up to the mid noughties by the end of the decade...

Saints Row is kak... as in really really really terrible...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 25, 2011)

I could handle the silly stories, and even the tedious driving, if only they made the missions more involved than "get something, take it somewhere else, kill some people on the way", and made the gunfights more satisfying.  There are numerous examples of 3rd person shooters with some panache in the fights - max payne seems a fairly well known example of how to do it "smoothly".  Maybe have missions which involve a bit of planning, as well - some stealth game play, or something, with daring cat burglaries or bank robberies which need to be thought about.  That might work for me...


----------



## Santino (Oct 25, 2011)

Stealth missions are almost invariably shit. The one sort-of exception is the Hitman games.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2011)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> like the dildo from SA years before... gosh I'm glad that a subpar verison of GTA caught up to the mid noughties by the end of the decade...
> 
> Saints Row is kak... as in really really really terrible...



SR3 isn't even released yet, how can you know?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

am tempted by saints row. will prob look at both when reviews come out. Im hoping a return to form from gta though as after playing the first saints row  i just take it seriously.

Im convinced they should have set gta v in baltimore and all but made it "the wire: the game."

be soo much fun.

dave


----------



## YouSir (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA needs a tactical element and a strategic one, have in game progress as a gangster actually mean something (having your own gang, turf, alliances, jobs etc). Failing that just make it more like Fallout, that'd be fine too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> GTA IV wasn't shit and I never remotely claimed that it was.



I would.  In fact I would say it was 'fucking shit.'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> SR3 isn't even released yet, how can you know?



time storm


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 25, 2011)

Crispy said:


> SR3 isn't even released yet, how can you know?


what that it's going to build on the previous two turds stella original content and game play... hmmmmm...

shall we call it experience...


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I've just started Red Dead and I really like it so far. It's everything you say, plus also the fact that the slower pace of horseriding rather than driving combined with a much less dense population means you don't just slaughter everything in your path whether you mean to or not. You can actually play it without worrying about constantly being harangued by the cops just for trying to get to where you need to get to in order to begin a mission.
> 
> GTA can't decide if it is a racing game or a third-person action game. As it is, it manages neither very well. And its story suffers horribly for the lack of verisimilitude that its own gameplay forces upon it.



Learn to drive!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2011)

Driving in GTA is shit.  The cars are bouncy, twitchy and generally handle apallingly.


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2011)

Santino said:


> Stealth missions are almost invariably shit. The one sort-of exception is the Hitman games.


 
Tenchu


----------



## kained&able (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Driving in GTA is shit. The cars are bouncy, twitchy and generally handle apallingly.



only the shit cars, some of the sports cars handle amazingly! moral of ther story is dont use shit cars as your getaway vehicle.

dave


----------



## no-no (Oct 25, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Driving in GTA is shit. The cars are bouncy, twitchy and generally handle apallingly.



Never had a problem with it, I do find it easier to play on a PC though even when using the keyboard instead of a control pad.

I think it's because on the PC you can control where you're looking with the mouse. On the PS3 the "head" movements are done for you and they always seem to be a little bit too slow so you end up driving around a corner and not being able to quite see where you're going.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2011)

I liked the last one, even bought the biker add-on and the Gay Tony one too. But it had run its course by the end of it - I'm not sure there's much more they can do with it, really. Having said that, I'll probably see the trailer and think 'Woah you can fly tanks into the Empire State Building!' or something and have to buy it. I'm looking forward to the next chapter in Red Dead Redemption much more. Absolutely loved that game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Crispy and kabbes have nailed my opinion of GTA...


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2011)

Epico said:


> It would take a lot for me to buy the new game - it needs to move in a different direction. I don't think I got half way through the last one.
> 
> I'd like GTA V to be set in London and the south east and feature an erudite actuary 'gone rogue'.



Enjoyed IV but it took a lot of work to get through it all. But equally I get annoyed when I finish a game too quickly.

As for being set in London, the way the  V and the five is, looks like an English note to me!!!


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2011)

Work being the operative word there.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 26, 2011)

kained&able said:


> only the shit cars, some of the sports cars handle amazingly! moral of ther story is dont use shit cars as your getaway vehicle.
> 
> dave



I used to purposely test the vehicles for this. One by one I'd drive up to a copper, get out, slap him, jump back in and see how it handled on the resulting chase.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2011)

cybershot said:


> Enjoyed IV but it took a lot of work to get through it all. But equally I get annoyed when I finish a game too quickly.
> 
> As for being set in London, the way the V and the five is, looks like an English note to me!!!



Not a chance. It's Hollywood/LA. That font is almost identical to the one on American bank notes, and Rockstar employees have been known to be roaming Hollywood doing research even years ago.

Not to say that GTA London isn't worth making!


----------



## Santino (Oct 26, 2011)

I used to play this:


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Yes, that's why I declared Bayonetta the best game of this generation


hmmm you're not doing yourself any favours...you know...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 26, 2011)

no-no said:


> Never had a problem with it, I do find it easier to play on a PC though even when using the keyboard instead of a control pad.
> 
> I think it's because on the PC you can control where you're looking with the mouse. On the PS3 the "head" movements are done for you and they always seem to be a little bit too slow so you end up driving around a corner and not being able to quite see where you're going.


head movements are controlled by the other stick unless you've got a lowrider...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 26, 2011)

I enjoyed GTA IV a lot, but then it was the first game I got for my 360, so maybe I was biased? Idk.

I can't go back and play it now though. Far too sluggish.

Adore RDR like no other.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 26, 2011)

i always bang into something that makes the car stop completaly its fuckin crap as a driving sim although its not really meant to be a driving sim as such or maybe it is i dunno..its fuckin shit though if its supposed to be a driving sim, its fun for a day or so but mostly from using the cheats to get the guns and just shoot people and try and get all the wanted stars and remain alive for aslong as possible.. thats all it was for me really there was some funny shit on the radio though but i get really annoyed havin to do the same fuckin mision over and over again coz of the bunky controls and mostly every 3d vertual world gives me a sodding headache anyway...i dunno how you can all manage it first person shooters and all that.. gives me vertigo

i hardly use the bloody ps3 actually.

peace


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Oct 27, 2011)

I still love GTA 4. Still play it and still love it. The ballad of gay Tony was brilliant. The Lost and the Dammed was awesome in showing just how dull and stupid motorcycle club life is. I have GTA 4 on at the moment just to listen to Rodigan on the car radio.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

So this will be another game where you go to do something, but then you have to do something else right over the other side of the map, which will enable you to do the original thing, but then you'll have to repay a favour to someone which means doing something else before you even get to do what your trying to do.

I wont be buying this game


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I still love GTA 4. Still play it and still love it. The ballad of gay Tony was brilliant. The Lost and the Dammed was awesome in showing just how dull and stupid motorcycle club life is. I have GTA 4 on at the moment just to listen to Rodigan on the car radio.


 
You know that he is actually on the real radio?  And plays more than just the same 8 songs over and over again?


----------



## starfish (Oct 31, 2011)

Dug out my PS2 at the weekend & stuck on San Andreas, graphics are a bit shabby but still one hell of a game.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2011)

Bump cos the reveal is in one hour http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Bump cos the reveal is in one hour http://www.rockstargames.com/




We could play bingo...

Rasta with a spliff
Fat man with stubble and a cigar
Young gangster
Girl who looks a bit like a prostitute
Comedy Mexican

I'm sure I've missed some.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

Sharp-dressed 80's style mobster?


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2011)

Cuban in a loud shirt


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2011)

Woman sucking on some kind of object.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 2, 2011)

So yeah it's HollyVinewood. Looks like more of the same. Will probably buy it anyway


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Will probably buy it anyway


Yeah, same here.


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2011)

I liked the wind turbines.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks pretty. Hope it plays pretty, prettier than GTAIV. If they harness the ease of walking, moving, shooting, and driving (riding horses) from RDR, it'll automatically be 50% better than IV was.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 2, 2011)

RDR was boring. Like living in the stone age.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Oo this is based up around my hood. I should check it out. The trailer is pretty lame though.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 2, 2011)

TopCat said:


> RDR was boring. Like living in the stone age.


Interesting the range of opinions.  I'm playing RDR at the moment and loving it.  But I thought GTA IV was as dull as the proverbial liquid for cleansing plates.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 2, 2011)

Same old same old. Music's good though.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 2, 2011)

RDR is okay lack the massive scenes though.

I want to blow up the hollywood sign and fly through an O upside down in an apache and umm stuff.

dave


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2011)

Jet Ski = Win


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2011)

i might go back and try GTA IV again but  man  it  fucking bored me at the time.

i did not  need to see a fucking dating sim in my  crime game

actually no  if it was like japanese dating sims  that would be awesome


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Same old same old. Music's good though.



Yup and yup.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Nov 2, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Oh, I've died and have to spend another five minutes driving across town to have another go! The joy!



Since GTA:SA there has been a taxi service so when you die you can quickly ride (a cut scene) to where the mission is so renders that point mute.



Crispy said:


> One of the mele weapons in SR3 is a two foot long purple rubber dildo. You can fly fighter jets or call in airstrikes. It's utterly utterly ludicrous.



There was a purple dildo available as a mele weapon in GTA:SA!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2011)

i have a feeling it is probably a tribute

however SA probably didn't have a car that sucks up pedestrians and then fires them out of a big cannon


----------



## TopCat (Nov 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i have a feeling it is probably a tribute
> 
> however SA probably didn't have a car that sucks up pedestrians and then fires them out of a big cannon


I have missed that..


----------



## starfish (Nov 2, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i have a feeling it is probably a tribute
> 
> however SA probably didn't have a car that sucks up pedestrians and then fires them out of a big cannon



No but it had a Jetpack.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 2, 2011)

Crispy said:


> So yeah it's HollyVinewood. Looks like more of the same. Will probably buy it anyway




It's San Andreas, in which Vinewood is located.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 3, 2011)

MdmAmDma said:


> Since GTA:SA there has been a taxi service so when you die you can quickly ride (a cut scene) to where the mission is so renders that point mute.


"Moot point", not "mute point".  That's "moot" as in "open to discussion; something to be be discussed".

And it is worthy of discussion.  The taxi service still involves faffing around.  And who wants to click their way through cut scenes again and again?  At first, these things don't matter.  After a while, they increase the feeling of "can't be bothered" to the point where, well, you can't be bothered.

I gave up on GTA IV after an hour or two's play.  It wasn't just one thing, it was a whole raft of annoying issues that combined to make the experience dull.  For me, at least.  I'm glad others enjoy it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 3, 2011)

' if ' they can create an experience like San Andreas with the prettyness thats expected these days Il get it on the day it comes out..
I never got into saints row 1 or 2 but I am intrigued with number 3...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2011)

kabbes said:


> "Moot point", not "mute point". That's "moot" as in "open to discussion; something to be be discussed".
> 
> And it is worthy of discussion. The taxi service still involves faffing around. And who wants to click their way through cut scenes again and again? At first, these things don't matter. After a while, they increase the feeling of "can't be bothered" to the point where, well, you can't be bothered.
> 
> I gave up on GTA IV after an hour or two's play. It wasn't just one thing, it was a whole raft of annoying issues that combined to make the experience dull. For me, at least. I'm glad others enjoy it.



YEP!

GTA IV was an impressive mock up of a city and some of the level of detail was astounding, unfortunately it was a pretty shite game, as the core mechanics haven't changed since GTA 3, instead all they've done is pad it out.

And why the fuck do I have bro's n ho's texting and calling me, wanting to go out to play some shitty mini game. If I'm sat in ignoring texts from my real mates to play a fucking game I don't want arseholes in the game distracting me from the action too.


----------



## starfish (Nov 3, 2011)

NVP said:


> Yeah, same here.



Me three.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 4, 2011)

TopCat said:


> RDR was boring. Like living in the stone age.



it was also extraordinarily easy, probably only had to retry a mission a handful of times. it didn't seem to have the increase in difficulty and complexity of missions that GTA seems to nail. i for one am fucking excited at the prospect of GTA5 so fuck you haterz


----------



## tommers (Nov 4, 2011)

I like routines too.  They're very important in life.  Change can be scary.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 10, 2012)

It's starting to look a bit good http://imgur.com/a/sBceI


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 11, 2012)

im told by someone who would know that the PC version is graphically *amazing*. The dog's knob etc. 

I cant say much more (not that i know much more) as they might get into bother!


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2012)

Super Meat boy and VVVVV are graphically just no more than stylish retro but they are great games (if a little one (or 2) dimensional)

Graphics are irrelevant.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> im told by someone who would know that the PC version is graphically *amazing*. The dog's knob etc.
> 
> I cant say much more (not that i know much more) as they might get into bother!


 
I heard there wasn't going to be a PC version ?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I heard there wasn't going to be a PC version ?



No, definitely a PC version.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for confirming it, I'm sure Rockstar will be over the moon 

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/11/08/t...unveiled-still-no-confirmation-of-pc-edition/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Super Meat boy and VVVVV are graphically just no more than stylish retro but they are great games (if a little one (or 2) dimensional)
> 
> Graphics are irrelevant.



True, but the game will be lots of fun too


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Thanks for confirming it, I'm sure Rockstar will be over the moon
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/11/08/t...unveiled-still-no-confirmation-of-pc-edition/



Oh, well maybe I'm wrong on that one then.?? I am wrong quite often! :-P


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2012)

If there is an XBox edition, its not a great leap to make a PC port as the dev tools are similar but it does take more than just pressing a few buttons. Requires a distinct effort of will.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

If Rockstar haven't confirmed a PC version then it's obvious they aren't working on one. :-P


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2012)

Prediction (as seen elsewhere): The story will end with a Mexican Standoff between the three characters. You get to choose who lives and that's who you continue with in the epilogue/open world after the missions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2012)

SPOILERS GRRRR


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 12, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> If Rockstar haven't confirmed a PC version then it's obvious they aren't working on one. :-P


 
yet... maybe they just don't want it out initially so as not to hit console sales ? Also the differing configurations of PC hardware must make it a lot more difficult to release it relatively bug free.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 12, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> SPOILERS GRRRR


Just idle speculation


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2012)

prediction:  you drive around in a car and occasionally get to shoot people and sometimes the police chase you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 12, 2012)

FUCKING SPOILERS YOU FUCKING FUKKERS :grr:


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> yet... maybe they just don't want it out initially so as not to hit console sales ? Also the differing configurations of PC hardware must make it a lot more difficult to release it relatively bug free.



Yes, I'm sure they'd deny it if they were working on it *cough*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

new screenshots...

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ts-grand-theft-auto-v-screenshot.html#a437606


----------



## Voley (Nov 13, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> new screenshots...
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ts-grand-theft-auto-v-screenshot.html#a437606



Ooh. Parachuting onto trains and jet fighters landing on Ferraris and  stuff. Like the look of this.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 14, 2012)

man i gots to get me an xbox360.  if anyone finds one lying around let me know yeah?


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/ZeVTP/all


----------



## fogbat (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks fucking ace.


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah that looks great.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't care what anyone says this will be AWESOME


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2012)

I am booking a week off for this.


----------



## starfish (Nov 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Don't care what anyone says this will be AWESOME


 


TopCat said:


> I am booking a week off for this.


 
Ditto & ditto.


----------



## mk12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Can we buy clothes in this one? I loved this aspect of San Andreas.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## starfish (Jan 31, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




On the bright side, at least we now know which week to book off work.


----------



## Voley (Jan 31, 2013)

Fucking hell, that's a long way off. I know teaser ad campaigns are meant to start early but bloody hell ...


----------



## kabbes (Feb 1, 2013)

It's a lie.  There is no 17th month.


----------



## mattie (Feb 1, 2013)

I've just bought Saints Row 3 for buttons on steam. Seems to bear more than a passing resemblance to GTA.

Saying that, I've just rescued a pimp with a vocoder voice who was being imprisoned as a gimp in a gay fetish bar.

Is GTA going to be a little less silly than that?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah, quad bikes snipers and friking Jet skis


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 1, 2013)

mattie said:


> I've just bought Saints Row 3 for buttons on steam. Seems to bear more than a passing resemblance to GTA.
> 
> Saying that, I've just rescued a pimp with a vocoder voice who was being imprisoned as a gimp in a gay fetish bar.
> 
> Is GTA going to be a little less silly than that?


 Saints row 3 is VERY silly but so much fun , although the single player campaign is a bit short


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2013)

mattie said:


> Saying that, I've just rescued a pimp with a vocoder voice who was being imprisoned as a gimp in a gay fetish bar.
> Is GTA going to be a little less silly than that?


Sounds ace tbf.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 5, 2013)

It's hard being sworn to secrecy about this game when ive been told the odd snippet of juicy information.

Anyway, when's the XBox 720 out?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this going to be on the play station 4 not the 3?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's hard being sworn to secrecy about this game when ive been told the odd snippet of juicy information.
> 
> Anyway, when's the XBox 720 out?


Spill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 6, 2013)

Really


TopCat said:


> Spill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 
Ahh really cant say much unfortunately. The game is apparently looking really most excellent though, on all formats it will be relased on.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyhow, i cant wait for the XBox 720.


----------



## Left (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, if I was 13 this would be so cool


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Anyhow, i cant wait for the XBox 720.


 
*cough*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 6, 2013)

Left said:


> Wow, if I was 13 this would be so cool



Yeah bit sad at 30 odd, but there you have it


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 16, 2013)

Left said:


> Wow, if I was 13 this would be so cool


 
Only a couple of years left to wait before your mam buys you it, I'm sure.


----------



## C Kelly (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant believe this game has been set back until September the 17th - I hate it when developers do this  Suppose its best to delay though then have loads of bugs etc


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 14, 2013)

there will still be loads of bugs, just less than there would have been


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope they incorporate a decent co-op mode in this one along the lines of borderlands.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 18, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Spill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Um, wasn't that the spill?


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Um, wasn't that the spill?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Voley (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks ace.  I don't know who I like the most; the midlife crisis bloke or the redneck psycho.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Apr 30, 2013)

Do I buy this on the current Xbox or wait for the 720/Infinity to come out?

I've got the same dilemma with BF4.


----------



## starfish (May 1, 2013)

Looks like a bit of Grove Street action going on too


----------



## Voley (May 2, 2013)

starfish said:


> Looks like a bit of Grove Street action going on too


 I haven't called anyone a straight-up buster for ages.


----------



## ffsear (May 2, 2013)

Loving the guy losing it on the golf course!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 5, 2013)

September.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2013)

http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2013/06/11/e3-2013-gta-v-screenshots/

97 days Bitches!!!


----------



## Boycey (Jun 13, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2013/06/11/e3-2013-gta-v-screenshots/
> 
> 97 days Bitches!!!


 

looks like i'm buying a ps4 for this


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think I just spotted a jugalo. They have thought of _everything. _


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 13, 2013)

will it be available on the xbox360?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 13, 2013)

just checked. yes it will. Nice.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto 5's first official gameplay video will debut tomorrow (July 9), Rockstar has announced.

The gameplay video will be shown live on the Rockstar website at 3pm UK time (10am ET / 7am PT).


10 weeks tonight !!! till it's out!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/videos/video/10851


----------



## Corax (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck me...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Woah just take my money rockstar


----------



## Voley (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkk.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2013)

see, for that sort of shit i'm willing to pay 40 quid upwards , that's hours where I could be in the pub, step up developers


----------



## Crispy (Jul 9, 2013)

Rockstar trailers always get the hype flowing


----------



## tommers (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## TitanSound (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow. Massive amounts of stuff to get excited about in that reveal. If it flows as well as they say, that's innovation. Looks fantastic as well.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 10, 2013)

When is the PC version coming out?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 10, 2013)

Dandred said:


> When is the PC version coming out?


 
There is no PC version.











(yet)


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 10, 2013)

Midnight pick up for me... then 2 days off  super excited!  (I'm 37 when it comes out)


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 11, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> There is no PC version.
> 
> (yet)



Dafuq!?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2013)

GTA IV PC was ages behind the console versions. Expect the same here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2013)

dont speak too soon

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a497162/grand-theft-auto-5-job-listing-hints-at-pc-port.html

but it means its going to be at least a year away...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck it. working monday the 16th got the rest of the week off!!!!

Get in!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 12, 2013)

Will this be released on the PS4 you think?


----------



## ffsear (Jul 16, 2013)

I believe you will be able to play it on ps4, but it will be exactly the same version. Same graphics, same content


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2013)

57 days


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 24, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> dont speak too soon
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a497162/grand-theft-auto-5-job-listing-hints-at-pc-port.html
> 
> but it means its going to be at least a year away...



No, it won't be a year away. Ad was for extra staff, not new staff.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 24, 2013)

jesus, will september just hurry up. I am giving myself serious injuries skateboarding. I need to stay in.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 24, 2013)

Wait, I am in the states the beginning of september, if I buy it there will it work on my European XBOX360?


----------



## Boycey (Aug 15, 2013)

filler article in the grauniad about "places of GTAV": 

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/14/gta-5-grand-theft-auto-v-five-places

is that the first time they've had a pop at scientology?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

33 DAYS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sure it'll be as good as the last few....


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah AWESOME


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2013)

I think I'd rather have a double session of Resident Evil 4 and Final Fantasy 7...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

do that then 

this is not the place for negative Nancy’s


----------



## fogbat (Aug 15, 2013)

Boycey said:


> filler article in the grauniad about "places of GTAV":
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/aug/14/gta-5-grand-theft-auto-v-five-places
> 
> is that the first time they've had a pop at scientology?


I think GTA4 had some radio ads for a Scientologish sort of cult, but that could be my imagination.


----------



## Boycey (Aug 15, 2013)

fogbat said:


> I think GTA4 had some radio ads for a Scientologish sort of cult, but that could be my imagination.


 

one of the DJs is a fairly prominent scientologist


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2013)

just watched the new multiplayer trailer, looks pretty sweet


----------



## electroplated (Aug 15, 2013)

Fuck it, just pre-ordered


----------



## Boycey (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.epsilonprogram.com/


----------



## electroplated (Aug 15, 2013)

just had a thought - whats the split on here between xbox and ps3? I ordered for the PS3 but if there's more multiplayer action on the xbox side with you lot then I might change my preorder....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ine-first-details-trailer-released-watch.html


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

360 here, 

have been told MP wont be live till about a month later or something.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> do that then
> 
> this is not the place for negative Nancy’s



Nice bit of homophobia...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 15, 2013)

electroplated said:


> just had a thought - whats the split on here between xbox and ps3? I ordered for the PS3 but if there's more multiplayer action on the xbox side with you lot then I might change my preorder....


Waiting stoically for the PC version.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice bit of homophobia...


 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=negative nancy


----------



## Voley (Aug 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



Omfg.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 15, 2013)

It'll be as good as Half Life 2, i.e. not very.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.chatelaine.com/living/social-quandary-negativity-how-to-deal-with-a-negative-nancy/


----------



## electroplated (Aug 15, 2013)

i'm going to switch to the 360 version I think...


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.chatelaine.com/living/social-quandary-negativity-how-to-deal-with-a-negative-nancy/


 

Bone her.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 16, 2013)

So it looks like the online mode on GTA V is just a platform from with to develop and launch "GTA ONLINE" - No doubt we'll be seeing this on PC, PS4 and XBOX ONE

Very exciting!
http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/08/15/grand-theft-auto-online-revealed


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2013)

ffsear said:


> So it looks like the online mode on GTA V is just a platform from with to develop and launch "GTA ONLINE" - No doubt we'll be seeing this on PC, PS4 and XBOX ONE
> 
> Very exciting!
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/08/15/grand-theft-auto-online-revealed


 
16 players? Battlefield 2 had 64 nearly eight years ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 17, 2013)

Battlefield 3 on my Xbox has 24 now. This is piss poor.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 17, 2013)

Dandred said:


> 16 players? Battlefield 2 had 64 nearly eight years ago.


 
Yea i thought that too!    But thinking back to GTA 4 its was 16 players also and at times it could get a bit hectic.    Some of the best games were 3v3 or 4v4


----------



## TopCat (Aug 19, 2013)

NVP said:


> Omfg.


 
wow!!!!!


----------



## Corax (Aug 19, 2013)

ffsear said:


> So it looks like the online mode on GTA V is just a platform from with to develop and launch "GTA ONLINE"


 
Not convinced of that.  The single-player mode looks well developed from the gameplay trailers.  Hope so anyway, I've got bugger all interest in this 'social gaming' malarky.


----------



## starfish (Aug 19, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




Didnt really play the multiplayer bit on GTA 4 but i might do on this one. Although my planned weeks holiday in September might have to wait until October now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It'll be as good as Half Life 2, i.e. not very.


 
Sometimes I do admire your resolute dedication to pissing people off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sometimes I do admire your resolute dedication to pissing people off



I just don't follow the sheep when it comes to games, I like what I like and don't care how unpopular my tastes are. Same as it ever was...


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I just don't follow the sheep when it comes to games


 
Yeah man.  Fight the power.  Gamer troofers FTW.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yeah man.  Fight the power.  Gamer troofers FTW.



Eh? It's just an opinion not a crusade.


----------



## Corax (Aug 20, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Eh? It's just an opinion not a crusade.


 
Only kidding kidda.  Just made me lol a bit cos it sounded a bit that way.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Waiting stoically for the PC version.


 
Very wise move indeed.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2013)

Id suggest killing all the people buying console versions, that way the PC version would come out quicker


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 22, 2013)

electroplated said:


> just had a thought - whats the split on here between xbox and ps3? I ordered for the PS3 but if there's more multiplayer action on the xbox side with you lot then I might change my preorder....


 
PS3 version will be slightly better. Not sure there's any difference on the multiplayer front though.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.harderbloggerfaster.com/...track-leaks-soulwax-have-their-own-station-2/


----------



## oneunder (Aug 25, 2013)

just found this preorder deal..gta v for under a fiver when you trade in two games(some oldies in the list of games)..seems good..


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2013)

oneunder said:


> just found this preorder deal..gta v for under a fiver when you trade in two games(some oldies in the list of games)..seems good..


Do you have a link?


----------



## oneunder (Aug 25, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Do you have a link?


sorry forgot to post it....   http://www.gamestop.co.uk/Xbox 360/Games/44088/grand-theft-auto-v-preorder-bonus


----------



## oneunder (Aug 25, 2013)

easier one..   sorry bout that   http://www.gamestop.co.uk/GTAVTrade


----------



## fogbat (Aug 25, 2013)

oneunder said:


> easier one..   sorry bout that   http://www.gamestop.co.uk/GTAVTrade


Ah, cheers. Big old list, but nothing old enough that I could give away


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 26, 2013)

pisswasser commercial from gta v

http://n4g.com/news/1340160/leaked-gta-v-piswasser-beer-commercial


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 29, 2013)

official new trailer up

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ler-released-by-rockstar-games-watch-now.html


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 29, 2013)

So i have it here on my hard drive.. but can't play it yet due to the sony PSN time lock out thingy or whatever... someone please hack it soooooon!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 30, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So i have it here on my hard drive.. but can't play it yet due to the sony PSN time lock out thingy or whatever... someone please hack it soooooon!!!



Not the finished version you don't.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 30, 2013)

well it's 18GB

what is it then?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2013)

It is the finished version, just encrypted. It went Gold a week ago. The extra time is needed to produce and distribute all the physical copies.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It is the finished version, just encrypted. It went Gold a week ago. The extra time is needed to produce and distribute all the physical copies.


 
Can you translate that for the uninformed?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2013)

The game is finished and the developers can go on holiday. Going "gold" means the master disk has been pressed and no more changes can be made. A copy of that master is encrypted and made available to download services. Meanwhile, millions of physical copies have to be made and distributed. Once all the shops in the world have their copies, the game is officially released and the encrypted downloads are decrypted.

In a world of download-only distribution and no physical disks, release day would come several weeks sooner.


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The game is finished and the developers can go on holiday. Going "gold" means the master disk has been pressed and no more changes can be made. A copy of that master is encrypted and made available to download services. Meanwhile, millions of physical copies have to be made and distributed. Once all the shops in the world have their copies, the game is officially released and the encrypted downloads are decrypted.
> 
> In a world of download-only distribution and no physical disks, release day would come several weeks sooner.


 
Thanks!

How do they prevent the occasional rogue shop from opening it up before the embargo finishes?  Other than the threat of blacklisting I mean.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2013)

Not much they can do, but as I understand it, all the distribution apart from the "final mile" is done first, so the shops only get their games in the days leading up to launch.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 30, 2013)

normally Xbox version will hit the net 5-7 days before so will hang on for that, then midnight pickup for my real copy


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Not much they can do, but as I understand it, all the distribution apart from the "final mile" is done first, so the shops only get their games in the days leading up to launch.


 
I'm very surprised that stacks of video (at least) isn't leaked ahead of time in that case...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 30, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm very surprised that stacks of video (at least) isn't leaked ahead of time in that case...


I thought the PS version was already leaked...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2013)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I thought the PS version was already leaked...


 
Hackers managed to decrypt the soundtrack, but not the whole game


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Hackers managed to decrypt the soundtrack, but not the whole game


 
But the hard copy distribution (to retail shops) isn't encrypted, is it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2013)

how many shops do you think would risk it nowadays?
there would be a tweet with someone holding it in their sweaty palms in under a second


----------



## Corax (Aug 30, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how many shops do you think would risk it nowadays?
> there would be a tweet with someone holding it in their sweaty palms in under a second


 
Not anyone who wanted to continue, granted.

But it seriously relies on some sort of (in US terms) 'honour code'?  _Really_?  

A pissed off minimum wage employee in GAME?  An independent games shop about to go out of business anyway?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 30, 2013)

my money is on it being leaked, 13th/14th


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2013)

13 days to go!!! w000000t !!


----------



## white rabbit (Sep 4, 2013)

I think the last GTA I got was San Andreas for Mac a long time ago. I think if I'm going to do this, I need a console. From the quick look about I've taken, it's going to be available for Xbox 360 and PS3. Not much word on when it would be available for PS4. I think I'd prefer PlayStation to Xbox but am I better off going for the soon to be superceded PS3, wait for a version for PS4 or say fuck it and go for an Xbox?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not coming out on both next gen, Xbox 360's are going cheap now, but i think if you get it for PS3 it will play on PS4


----------



## Corax (Sep 4, 2013)

Wait for the Wii version.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2013)

> B0B2oo9, post: 12514936, member: 27438"]well it's 18GB
> 
> what is it then?



Sorry, I got my wires crossed and confused your post. :-P

All versions will be great. Later versions on all formats will run faster and have better graphics. Ps 3 will be faster than xbox.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The game is finished and the developers can go on holiday. Going "gold" means the master disk has been pressed and no more changes can be made. A copy of that master is encrypted and made available to download services. Meanwhile, millions of physical copies have to be made and distributed. Once all the shops in the world have their copies, the game is officially released and the encrypted downloads are decrypted.
> 
> In a world of download-only distribution and no physical disks, release day would come several weeks sooner.



You're correct on everything but the fact the developers are going on holiday. Still plenty to do!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 8, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if all the in game footage is actually as graphically good as it looks, if it is I might grab a second hand 360 or PS3 just for this game....

Anyone know if they are actually showing footage from either platform or just the developers version which has been made on PC?


----------



## Corax (Sep 8, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



Kung-fu Rainbow Lazer Force!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 8, 2013)

Corax said:


> Kung-fu Rainbow Lazer Force!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

7 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111one!!111 eleven!!!

well im picking up at midnight so 8 days for everyone else!!!!!1


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2013)

Dandred said:


> It will be interesting to see if all the in game footage is actually as graphically good as it looks, if it is I might grab a second hand 360 or PS3 just for this game....
> 
> Anyone know if they are actually showing footage from either platform or just the developers version which has been made on PC?



All footage shown by Rockstar has been PS3 footage.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like I might be picking up a PS3 then...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

theres some deals on a 500GB GTAV PS3 with another game for about £200 at the moment.

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ps3-500gb-gta-v-last-breaking-bad-season-1-199-99-game-1650958


----------



## TopCat (Sep 9, 2013)

We are getting excited about this. I may even go and Q throughout the night or whathaveyou.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone know of any games shops around the Brixton area that will be opening at midnight to sell this.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 9, 2013)

try blockbusters mine is, that's where im going  £2 deposit!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 9, 2013)

ive got a 24 hour tescos just down the road from me, im hoping they wont sell out at midnight...

also

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...o-5-is-the-most-expensive-game-ever-made.html


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2013)

so the world has gone a bit gta crayzeeee

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/news/a514099/grand-theft-auto-5-the-musical-watch-video.html


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Voley (Sep 10, 2013)

Woah.  That'll be my world for a few months, then.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 10, 2013)

3 airports


----------



## Voley (Sep 10, 2013)

Fort Zancudo is intriguing. Intriguing in an Apache-helicopter-attacking-a-fuel-dump-all-guns-blazing type of way, I'm hoping.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 10, 2013)

nice...


----------



## Corax (Sep 10, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 3 airports


Hmmm.  Unless that implies you can _only_ land at them, rather than parking yourself on a motorway for the lulz.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 11, 2013)

Excited.


----------



## elbows (Sep 11, 2013)

After feeling rather old an uninspired about gaming for some years, with the brief exception of Battlefield 3, I think I'll have to dust off my PS3 & GTA IV over the next week and see if I can still get into gaming these days. Because GTA V makes me want to get excited and join in the fun, although I am still a tad wary of the hype.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 11, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 3 airports



I am going to be landing on the motorway Medellin cartel style


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 12, 2013)

just leaked...

http://i.minus.com/ibcNztcxL46glC.gif


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2013)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BT9PZL7IgAEQlZ9.jpg


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is getting this on the 360 then?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 12, 2013)

well ive got a chipped 360, if i t comes out before im going to evaluate it, but for kosher, i think its gonna be the ps3 version


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 12, 2013)

360 and PS3 lol
and a copy when it leaks tonight/tomorrow... (my guess)


----------



## ffsear (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ffsear (Sep 12, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/h1EKuY0zgje


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 12, 2013)

Beer, weed, GTA. It's all good


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Who is getting this on the 360 then?


Yep.

Can't be arsed buying it immediately though. Will wait a month and get it cheaper. I've got Arkham City to keep me busy in the meantime.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 12, 2013)

Arkham City at which I am spectacularly bad, BTW.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BT9PZL7IgAEQlZ9.jpg


Who posted that?  Was it one of the game designers?  Can't believe they managed to smuggle a disc out - they're _*so*_ getting sacked!


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Sep 12, 2013)

Corax said:


> Who posted that?  Was it one of the game designers?  Can't believe they managed to smuggle a disc out - they're _*so*_ getting sacked!



It looks like it could be a pirate copy. Possibly.


----------



## Corax (Sep 12, 2013)

bmd said:


> It looks like it could be a pirate copy. Possibly.


Can't be.  Look at the detail on the "V" - there's no way anyone would be able to reproduce that on a pirate copy.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XBOX360-QUACK

REGION FREE


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

oooh , now ive got some descisions, do i wait....

doubt it


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a mate who reckons he'll wait for the ps4 version - which i don't think will be available for time, bwoi

I think this is an elaborate hoax


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

9 hours on this crap connection...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

it's on my PC already, i had to leave for work no left it ripping with ISO2GOD so when i get home only need to network it over to the JTAg


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

http://i.minus.com/ibcTC7dSN1NsCC.gif


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

so ive got an xbox 360 with me at work but with no power block , am very tempted to go out and get one..


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

Do it!


----------



## ffsear (Sep 13, 2013)

leaked gameplay..


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm going to upload some tonight, private tho.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 13, 2013)

torrent is fake apparently


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

there have been some reports of faked torrents with malware, but not the quack one, ive got it from a very reputable place, anyway il find out in a bit abnd report back


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

Nah it's 100% out there on private trackers and newsgroups. 

assume fake torrents all over piratebay etc


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

if anyon has Jtag or Glitch console you need to know this

The extract from Disc 1 should be copied onto your xboxs internal hard drive. Its the contents of the content file btw incase that wasn't clear. ie the 548048A7 folder.
The iso2god files from disc 2 stick where you normally stick em - in my case on the external usb drive.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

blimey, im not even sure what type of mod mine has, was just presented with it yesterday, think i might have to update the firmware, now the fun starts


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm going to upload some tonight, private tho.


You going to share the access with your Urban brethren?

Whenever anyone posts a vid it's been removed by the time I see it.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah will post here, got 1080p capture card


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

Arghhhh you need to install Disc 1 on the HDD, as I'm doing it over the network it's slow as fuck!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

An online user profile is required to play this version of the game


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

Needs update of Dashlaunch to 3.09

I'm in


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry about the sound as it's going through the PC to record it's getting some interference... cant adjust it till tomorrow when my boy is not sleeping lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2013)

That first mission looks wicked


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2013)

_"The car got stuck"_?

They couldn't think of a better phrase FFS?  lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

it's unreal, just cursing now in a tractor trying to find a jet ski 

so crisp and everything GTA4 should have looked like


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

must find airport now instead


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's unreal, just cursing now in a tractor trying to find a jet ski
> 
> so crisp and everything GTA4 should have looked like


I've always had one big problem with GTA games...

I'm a bit shit.

GTA3, I never got off the first island FFS.

Basically, I enjoy gaming but I've never had any desire to be particularly _good_ at it.  So, in accordance with the amount of effort I've put in -  I'm _not_.  I like to chill with a game, rather than getting even _more_ tense than my default setting.  That's why I particularly like games like Skyrim or Mass Effect, where I can set my own pace.

I do, however, fucking _love_ GTA.  The immersion, the gameplay, the satire, and loads of other stuff.  Love it.

I just wish they had released each one with a _Muppet_ difficulty option.

So, any indication this far whether I'll end up sobbing or not with V?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

everything is open from the start so if you like just messing about there is a whole world of shit you can do.

not playing the missions, other than the first two that you have to play till i get a real copy....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Sep 13, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't be.  Look at the detail on the "V" - there's no way anyone would be able to reproduce that on a pirate copy.



Clever! Makes a hologram seem redundant.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

9/11 x 1000


----------



## Corax (Sep 13, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 9/11 x 1000



Too soon.  

Nah, fuckin lolled my socks off.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2013)

PS these are all 1080p just click the gears on youtube and change the settings to 1080


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

this is what GTA is all about.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 14, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this is what GTA is all about.



Has anyone pointed out that you might have some anger issues to work out...?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

it's Grand Theft Auto


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 14, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's Grand Theft Auto



It's more than that! I distinctly saw you shoot several police officers. I'm not surprised they shot you in the end


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's a song for Bob -


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 14, 2013)

you need to learn to drive though. 

I have my copy on preorder....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

Then I look forward to your uploads and driving skills


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh that looks great.  

Good dialogue, Eazy E on the stereo I think, graphics looks ace. Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 14, 2013)

Sure, How can I upload from xbox360? Watching that just made me want to grab the controller off you.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

i use a capture card, also it splits the signal from Xbox to TV and PC so playing it on the PC it has some Lag... 

there's loads of ones made for gamers now.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

fixed the sounds issue, it was my headphones... (have them in when the baby is sleeping)

Still can't fix the driving.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks ace. I like the smoothness of everything - looks like they've done a lot of work on how the cars move etc. Some decent looking new cars, too.


----------



## Voley (Sep 14, 2013)

Have you done any of the jump-from-one-character-to-another stuff yet? What's that like?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

not playing the story mode till i get a real copy, just fucking about for now... midnight Monday ama play the full story


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

I hate you so much now


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

amazon cock up, (not mine)


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this is what GTA is all about.




Did the police deploy a stinger at about 2.30?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

Also, can you enter all of the buildings or only the ones that are part of a mission?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you get past three stars or is it locked until later in the game?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

only buildings that are shops etc.

not sure about the stars


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 14, 2013)

looks a bit dated


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Did the police deploy a stinger at about 2.30?


No, that was a deer.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2013)

Driving looks fun again - enough traffic to make it interesting, not too much to grind all the fun out of it, a la GTA iv


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2013)

not spent much time looking into gameplay footage vids but after a quick review

It really appears to be the spiritual sequel to san andreas 



*gets excited at last*


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> No, that was a deer.



Just after that, it looked like a police car was stopped and a stinger was deployed, maybe 10 seconds after the deer.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 14, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Driving looks fun again - enough traffic to make it interesting, not too much to grind all the fun out of it, a la GTA iv



I've just played through GTA IV, I enjoyed the driving. I even put the traffic volume to 100%, the drivers were twats on the bridges though.

I still can't finish it because Dimit's helicopter keeps crashing on the final mission. It always crashes when I CAD and try to set the affinity to one core.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I've just played through GTA IV, I enjoyed the driving. I even put the traffic volume to 100%, the drivers were twats on the bridges though.


 I think thats my over-riding memory - the bridge frustration. And therapeutic bowling of course


----------



## Corax (Sep 14, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Just after that, it looked like a police car was stopped and a stinger was deployed, maybe 10 seconds after the deer.



I was dicking around mate


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2013)

4*'s



just mucking about


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2013)

as purile as it is , 

http://i.imgur.com/dIcfUmI.jpg

not sure how they got away with that, lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> as purile as it is ,
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dIcfUmI.jpg
> 
> not sure how they got away with that, lol


----------



## Voley (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm gonna have to stop clicking on all your Youtube stuff. I'll have seen half the fucking game before I've played it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>





blimey ! lol


----------



## Supine (Sep 15, 2013)

I know what game ill be playing on Tuesday


----------



## Corax (Sep 15, 2013)

Supine said:


> I know what game ill be playing on Tuesday


Is it Angry Birds?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 15, 2013)

ok last video, patched it with trainer for god mode and instant 5 stars


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2013)

After some days of indecision about how I was going to buy this, the ps3 preorder is now 91% downloaded on my console


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2013)

Amazon have despatched my pre order.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2013)

Am I likely to struggle to buy the Xbox version in the shops tomorrow?


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Am I likely to struggle to buy the Xbox version in the shops tomorrow?


I doubt it. If they've not got enough stock out for the release of the biggest game of the year they'll have fucked up really badly.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> I doubt it. If they've not got enough stock out for the release of the biggest game of the year they'll have fucked up really badly.



Ta. Didn't think i would, but why do so many people pre order if they'll get a copy anyway?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Ta. Didn't think i would, but why do so many people pre order if they'll get a copy anyway?


I may well get my copy today and Amazon sells it cheaper than the shops.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Ta. Didn't think i would, but why do so many people pre order if they'll get a copy anyway?



sometimes you get DLC you dont get in the shops, also it's cheaper to order online in advance, it's £35 on amazon, and will be £40-£45 in the shops....
CEX are selling ti today for £70 !


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2013)

my whole getting a copy early fucked up when I realised I needed a new power supply from cex, they gave me the wrong one twice, spent the money i was going to get a copy on on the psu ( yes i know.... ), im just hoping CEX will take it back and sell it to me for a decent about.... fingers x-ed


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2013)

CEX are cunts, good luck.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Amazon have despatched my pre order.


hmmmm. They have not dispatched mine yet....


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2013)

Its a good thing my broadband is fairly fast since my first attempt to download the 18GB on the PlayStation network failed with a corrupt download! Happily the 2nd attempt appears to have installed just fine


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

TopCat said:


> CEX are cunts, good luck.


Yep.  Empty boxes, damaged preowned discs, all sorts of problems with them.  Avoid.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 16, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yep.  Empty boxes, damaged preowned discs, all sorts of problems with them.  Avoid.



Add thieving cunts to that list for charging £70 for a £45 game.


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Add thieving cunts to that list for charging £70 for a £45 game.


I've no problem with that bit tbh.  Supply & demand innit.  People have plenty of other options if they can muster a bit of patience.  If they want to be stupid enough to pay £70 that's their lookout.  Personally I think capitalism sucks - but whilst we have it, all they're doing is operating within it.

Shit customer service and faulty/missing products are a different matter IMO.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2013)

From amazon "DELIVERY ESTIMATE: WE NEED A LITTLE MORE TIME TO PROVIDE YOU WITH A GOOD ESTIMATE. WE'LL NOTIFY YOU VIA E-MAIL AS SOON AS WE HAVE AN ESTIMATED DELIVERY DATE."
Capital typing racists.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2013)

No sign of my delivery and the tracking number given returns no information.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2013)

i dont mind thir prices as ive go many a bargain from them, its just all the fucking about


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> racists.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 16, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> From amazon "DELIVERY ESTIMATE: WE NEED A LITTLE MORE TIME TO PROVIDE YOU WITH A GOOD ESTIMATE. WE'LL NOTIFY YOU VIA E-MAIL AS SOON AS WE HAVE AN ESTIMATED DELIVERY DATE."
> Capital typing racists.


Amazon confirming there that because someone has a foreign address You need to shout so they understand you better.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 16, 2013)

dispatched


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2013)

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/16/grand-theft-auto-v-review


reviews out , looking mighty fine


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/sep/16/gta-5-review-grand-theft-auto-v


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 16, 2013)

not played it for 24 hours so super excited to be picking it up at midnight !!!11111one!111


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/16/grand-theft-auto-v-review
> 
> 
> reviews out , looking mighty fine





> It is one of the very best video games ever made.


Fucking hell I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 16, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> sometimes you get DLC you dont get in the shops, also it's cheaper to order online in advance, it's £35 on amazon, and will be £40-£45 in the shops....
> CEX are selling ti today for £70 !



All staff working on the game get a free copy plus the chance to buy up to 8 copies at a discount of £17.99. My inside track says he's tempted to find out the market value by standing in town and seeing how much he can flog them for  (he's joking, he gets paid handsomly for working for Rocktar).


----------



## ffsear (Sep 16, 2013)

Did anyone's arrive today?


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Did anyone's arrive today?


Mine didn't.  

I've not _'technically' _ordered one yet mind.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Did anyone's arrive today?


 Mine didn't - ordered from Tesco 2 months ago


----------



## blairsh (Sep 16, 2013)

Ended up ordering mine on Sunday after this thread kept popping up, hoping to see it tomorrow now


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2013)

Gamespot gave it 9/10.  People threaten to kill the reviewer.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Gamespot gave it 9/10.  People threaten to kill the reviewer.


 Lad at work had the hump - its a female reviewer who took a point off for mysogyny


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 16, 2013)

There's a few reviews complaining about a scene where you have to torture someone from the middle east. Well, if you feel uncomfy doing it in a game, dont stand for it when it is happening for real.


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Lad at work had the hump - its a female reviewer who took a point off for mysogyny



Why does he give a shit?  Ask him.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 16, 2013)

Delivery estimate Tuesday 17 Sep 2013
* Dispatched *


----------



## D'wards (Sep 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Why does he give a shit?  Ask him.


 Nice lad, very pious Muslim. Be interesting to see what he thinks of the torture bit, tho i'm sure he won't care.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 16, 2013)

Raised the cash....


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Nice lad, very pious Muslim. Be interesting to see what he thinks of the torture bit, tho i'm sure he won't care.



Tell him the escapist gave it 7.  

If he's going to buy it anyway then why is he bothered?  Cos he didn't agree with the reason? It's just a person's opinion.


----------



## Corax (Sep 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Tell him the escapist gave it 7.


You got me all excited thinking Yahtzee had reviewed it already.


----------



## tommers (Sep 16, 2013)

My brother's just told me he's going to buy it me for my birthday.

I kind of want to play it but also think it's just going to be the same thing all over again.  Hype is funny.  This is about the 5th "greatest game evah" in the past 12 months. 

Redefining gaming as a genre.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 17, 2013)

Blockbuster was rammed, never seen it so busy on a midnight pick up!!!

home now, installing it


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't wait for work to be over today so I can get on this.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

My girlfriends brother has been playing it for 11 hours straight. He doesn't intend to stop until his eyes fall out or he passes out. I'm going over to her parents place tonight so it'll be interesting to see how he looks. Hopefully he'll be passed out so I can have a go


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

installed, at 7am, played first mission, then i had to do some work


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 17, 2013)

Who wants it this much?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 17, 2013)

Way too young to be playing it.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> installed, at 7am, played first mission, then i had to do some work



"Hello, work? Fuck you. I mean...I'm really ill *cough*"


----------



## D'wards (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone who ordered from Tesco online got it yet?

Leave before the postman comes, and might knock off early from work if its gonna be at home waiting for me


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 17, 2013)

Just bought it. Came up with a plan to leave early but our team leader is working in our office today


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

doh, we at least have a 55inch led tv to play it on at work tho, just need to mute the swearing


----------



## souljacker (Sep 17, 2013)

Its my wedding anniversary today, so thought it was wise to wait until tomorrow. 

Any ideas on who is selling it the cheapest? Not online as I cant wait for delivery.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 17, 2013)

installing


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

I might go see if they've got it in the 24 hour tesco's after work....

AFAIK im off work tomorrow.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

free ifruit app and officeal manual out of iphone at least...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

i picked it up for £38 this morning at tescos its $32 if you get xbox live or psn


----------



## Kanda (Sep 17, 2013)

Installing.... Hurry up dammit!


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2013)

Just found the closest copy to me is 1 hr away by bus. Just waiting for the bugger to arrive now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

remember the 8gb install takes about 20 mins....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

My brother checked his xbox was working this morning for when he finishes work, only to find he's got a hardware failure. So he off to buy a new one, or borrow a copy of the PS3 version from work. I suggested he just borrowed the xbox development kit with the original coded version on from the Rockstar office, but apparently this isn't allowed


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

Just had a text from my best mate "Why don't you meet me after work and pick up the copy of GTA I got for you?"

*single tear rolls down cheek*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

awwww thats friendship


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 17, 2013)

I took my nephew down to get his pre-ordered copy last night. Huge queue at Croydon Game last night with bunch of fuckwits pushing in at front and worse than useless security guards. Decided it was too cold too wait.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> awwww thats friendship



I think it's because I spent a small fortune on his recent 30th in Barcelona. Mainly buying him booze


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 17, 2013)

Got an email from amazon, they are going to deliver mine in mid October. Well that's just swell.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

wtf ? cancel it and get thee to tescos


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a 2 hour plane ride away.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 17, 2013)

And the price here will be close to £70. I can wait. Last few weeks in my current job. I can probably do without the late nights and procrastination.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 17, 2013)

Walked into a shop and walked out again without it, feel a bit meh about spending 40£ on a game I might bet bored of...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have my copy!!! Yay! Huzzah!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tech...as-gang-rob-him-of-computer-game-8821177.html


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tech...as-gang-rob-him-of-computer-game-8821177.html



WTF is wrong with some people. Stabbed and hit with a fucking brick for a game? Low life cunts. The sort of people you *don't* want playing it as they obviously cannot discern reality from fantasy.


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 17, 2013)

By a lucky coincidence I have a week off work this week!

I got my copy last night, however my pre-order atomic blimp code doesn’t seem to work?!?

Does anyone’s atomic blimp code work? I don’t think someone has used it as it was factory sealed when I got it.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 17, 2013)

Just arrived


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> WTF is wrong with some people. Stabbed and hit with a fucking brick for a game? Low life cunts. The sort of people you *don't* want playing it as they obviously cannot discern reality from fantasy.


 

could be a publiticy stunt, or more likely in that nick of the woods people aregetting robbed of thier shopping all the time.

still i havent much sympathy from someone going out and getting a game at midnight


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

the postman delivering to work was not amused with his 17 copies he had to deliver lol


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2013)

GAME in Kendal had a queue going out the door at lunch time. This game is going to sell LOTS of copies


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> still i havent much sympathy from someone going out and getting a game at midnight



Hey, when I did it for BF3 I got free pizza, energy drink girls and Jason Bradbury earning the fee he was paid by talking to me. I was also interviewed for a Youtube channel. It was fucking ace


----------



## Utopia (Sep 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/tech...as-gang-rob-him-of-computer-game-8821177.html


 
The photo of the chaps queuing outside GAME in Westfield up does little to disprove the image of hardcore gamers as social misfits with poor hygiene who will no doubt die alone.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

lol


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 17, 2013)

Got it at midnight. Need sleep


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 17, 2013)

now my eyes hurt


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

After reading the above article I suggested my brother takes himself and the other Rockstar staff to the police station and hand themselves in due  to their complicity. He's agreed but has asked for an escape vehicle and bazooka.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 17, 2013)

I couldnt resist. Got the last one in tesco.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 17, 2013)

HA! tuned the game on and sat in Franklins living room turned on the tv ,whilst  in rl i rolled a spliff, in gta v , franklin smoked with me , but he thought about things too much


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. Big 10/10 from me.

The sea looks amazing. Best PS3 graphics ever 

Looked even better as my juggernaut flew off the quay into the water


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

Sat here with my brother having to load the game from memory stick due to hd fail on his xbox. Fucking programmers!


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Sat here with my brother having to load the game from memory stick due to hd fail on his xbox. Fucking programmers!



Talking about fucking programmers - When's the PC version coming out?!?!?!?


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Talking about fucking programmers - When's the PC version coming out?!?!?!?



http://m.incgamers.com/2013/09/gran...clusivegta-v-pc-review-an-incgamers-exclusive


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## fishfinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Supine said:


> http://m.incgamers.com/2013/09/gran...clusivegta-v-pc-review-an-incgamers-exclusive



Great graphics! Much better than those games consoles. It even comes on floppy disk


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 17, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


>



Something to do with elephants and dogs?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 17, 2013)

Why does this game want me to go and tow a load of cars around? Can't I skip this bit?


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2013)

Best thing I've done so far is ram a deer off a cliff onto a beach.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it good then? I've always enjoyed their titles but it isn't worth £47 imo. I'm easy waiting for a bit.


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2013)

It's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 17, 2013)

NVP said:


> It's fucking brilliant.



I do like GTA but I prefer more sandboxy games and don't think it's worth a penny more that £30.


----------



## Voley (Sep 17, 2013)

My first impressions are:

It's enormous. Possibly even Skyrim enormous.
It looks great.
There's stupid amounts of stuff to do. Almost overwhelmingly so.
The way cars handle is different and seems a bit more realistic. Takes a bit to get used to.
The classic hip-hop radio station could've been put together from my record collection.
Wiping your car out is particularly spectacular. I did an end-over-end crash up in the hills that literally made me go 'Woah' out loud.
The animals out in the wilds really aren't going to last long.
There's tear gas for sale in Ammu-Nation.

Very impressed so far.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

Space Rangers tv show is hilarious


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 17, 2013)

Graphics and scale are awesome. I need to "work from home" on Friday


----------



## Favelado (Sep 17, 2013)

*‘GTA V’ A Sophisticated Gaming Experience, Says Man Who Spent 3 Hours Running Over Homeless People With Fire Truck*

http://www.theonion.com/articles/gta-v-a-sophisticated-gaming-experience-says-man-w,33893/

DAYTON, OH—Calling the latest installment of the video game franchise “complex” and “highly nuanced,” local man Kevin Mitchell, who just spent the past 3 hours brutally driving over homeless characters with a stolen fire truck, confirmed Tuesday that _Grand Theft Auto V_ provides a deeply sophisticated gaming experience. “The narrative is dynamic and multilayered, the characterizations are brilliantly assured, and the vast open-world experience creates a style of play that is both revolutionary in design and intellectually stimulating,” Mitchell told reporters, moments before making his in-game character block traffic with a bus to create a 10-car pileup in the middle of the street, toss grenades at unsuspecting pedestrians while standing on top of an ambulance, and jump off a building into the spinning blades of a helicopter. “And nowhere is _GTA V_ more groundbreaking than when it is deftly skewering the vices and follies of contemporary culture with its razor-sharp social commentary.” At press time, Mitchell was remarking on the game’s “stunningly inventive storycraft” while repeatedly kicking a Los Santos resident until blood pooled around their lifeless body


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Something to do with elephants and dogs?



Mobile link to photograph doesn't work :-(


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice ride on the roller coaster, but not scary enough. 

Jetski ride down by the fairground is useful for a nice tour round the island. Water especially pretty at sunset.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 17, 2013)

*Grand Theft Auto V’ Missions To Focus Largely On Tutoring, Community Outreach*

http://www.theonion.com/articles/gr...cialMarketing&utm_campaign=Default:NA:InFocus

NEW YORK—Confirming months of speculation, developers at Rockstar Games revealed today that the missions in the upcoming Grand Theft Auto V video game will largely revolve around the player serving as a tutor and volunteering for various community outreach programs. “We’ve developed a deep and immersive gaming experience wherein players will be able to go on a diverse array of missions, from coaching high school students in math to working closely with a series of nonprofit groups with a focus on aiding disadvantaged neighborhoods,” Rockstar President Sam Houser said of the newest installment in the popular GTA series, noting that the game will take place in the expansive open world of Los Santos, which the main character can safely traverse in a two-door sedan loaded with study materials and potted plants. “As the game develops, players will eventually be able to undertake more challenging missions relating to LSAT prep and inner-city soccer programs, as well as unlock a one-bedroom apartment that offers a quicker commute to the Boys and Girls Club. That is, if they pass the credit check.” Though Houser refused to divulge additional details, sources have hinted that the game ends with a tragic episode in which the player is beaten and subsequently run over by a carjacker.


----------



## Supine (Sep 18, 2013)

I planned to go on a mission of chaos. I ended up going to a cinema in the game and watching a French film instead. I can even manage to do middle aged gaming inside GTA5!

There are so many amazing little touches in this game. I like the truck driver who attacked me when I threw him out the cab. The wheels of the cab individually rose up as they went over his body. Crunch! Definitely not a game for kids.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 18, 2013)

Utopia said:


> The photo of the chaps queuing outside GAME in Westfield up does little to disprove the image of hardcore gamers as social misfits with poor hygiene who will no doubt die alone.


yeah, or they could be sat at home, no mates no fucking game.


Boris Sprinkler said:


> Got an email from amazon, they are going to deliver mine in mid October. Well that's just swell.


Now its 25th of September. no sign of the new Roky Erikson album though.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone else finding evading the cops more difficult with this one? Anything over two stars and I don't stand a chance.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> There are so many amazing little touches in this game. I like the truck driver who attacked me when I threw him out the cab.


Some of the locals seem a bit more aggro in this one, too. Out in the redneck bit people who aren't really involved in your carjacking will get involved. I was getting shot and there wasn't a cop around anywhere so couldn't really work it out - some random bloke on a motorbike had given chase and was shooting the hell out of me.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Is it good then? I've always enjoyed their titles but it isn't worth £47 imo. I'm easy waiting for a bit.


 Don't think this one will drop hugely in price anytime soon - the really popular titles don't really


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 18, 2013)

I gave this couple a lift to a motel and they started shagging in the back of the car lol


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 18, 2013)

It was only £35 on pre order from amazon, think it's back up to £40 now


----------



## TopCat (Sep 18, 2013)

First impression is that it is the best so far, by far. Finding Lee Scratch perry has his own radio station brought tears of joy to my eyes. I am jealous of the availability of medical marijuana too. The graphics are incredible.


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2013)

Took the blimp for a ride last night, wow it really is a huge map.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 18, 2013)

spent 200k on pimping out my ride!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 18, 2013)

Pimping out how? Can you tune the cars?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 18, 2013)

add turbo, bullet proof wheels, bigger engine, racing wheels, yellow smoke from wheels and the horn


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 18, 2013)

had it on silent so missed the horn.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2013)

I tell you waht i love about this game. Now i'm quite a shit game player, and die a lot. In San Andreos if you died you go to the pigging hospital or pigging polis station and have all your worldly goods confiscated. In this you just go back to a checkpoint at the start, or during the mission - lovely!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shall I start a U75 crew on the rockstar social club?


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Had a look at some walkthrough Part 2  looks very dull and the N word every other word can that be turn off.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 18, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> spent 200k on pimping out my ride!




Can take the boy out of Dagenham


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2013)

Bought it today, heading home in a minute to begin the monster install.

Downloaded the iFruit app for my iPhone too. You can supposedly train one of the characters dog and customize cars from it.


----------



## Corax (Sep 18, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> add turbo, bullet proof wheels, bigger engine, racing wheels, yellow smoke from wheels and the horn


You need a new front right door too...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2013)

just discovered the sea , a very angry jogging lady and went for a drive for ages and got nowhere...

god im loving this, more than i ever thought


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 18, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Bought it today, heading home in a minute to begin the monster install.
> 
> Downloaded the iFruit app for my iPhone too. You can supposedly train one of the characters dog and customize cars from it.


 
chop is a fucking geeza


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2013)

Where do you go to pimp your motherfucking whip?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 18, 2013)

http://www.polygon.com/2013/9/18/47...hawick-district-could-destroy-real-life-towns



> Naming one of the dilapidated districts in _Grand Theft Auto 5 _"Hawick" could destroy the real-life Scottish town's reputation, according to the city's councillor David Paterson.
> 
> Paterson told BBC News that the name's use could "destroy the reputation" of the real town, referring to it as "adverse publicity" that Hawick does not deserve.
> 
> ...



rofl

My mum lives there.

I'm presuming they don't pronounce it like the real life Hawick in the game, though, because Americans and 'wicks' don't mix.

Bless that councillor. I'm certain the first thing on every player's mind when they are wandering around GTAV's Hawick district is "fuck me, remind me to never visit that shitty little Scottish town of the same name that I totally knew about before playing this game."


----------



## starfish (Sep 18, 2013)

After an initial panic of not having enough space to install it (ive got a several years old 80gb ps3) & having to delete loads of stuff, have been enjoying what ive played so far although ms starfish is pissed off there's no casino.


----------



## Supine (Sep 19, 2013)

Tonight mostly involved leaving hospital and pulling out a gun. It didn't go well 

Found a cool loop the loop section at the airport but my car wasn't fast enough. Apparently it's one of 50 stunt sites.

Funny moment - noticing the beer lorry with something like "wattenpissen pils" on the side. Piss water lager


----------



## TopCat (Sep 19, 2013)

Weasel News is quality.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 19, 2013)

Carried out my first heist yesterday. The jewellery store. I went for the quiet option and nearly managed a clean sweep. Love the way it switches between the characters, seamless. 

The game does remind me a lot of Heat. Michael dresses like Robert DeNiro but looks a bit like Tom Sizemore.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2013)

and the soundtrack during the heists is straight out of miami vice...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2013)

Loads of illuminati symbolism in the game, just to fuck with the loons...

http://www.heavy.com/games/2013/09/gta-5-illuminati-evidence-videos-rockstar-ps3-xbox-360/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2013)

i heard someone chatting about ' the truth' which ( correct me if im wrong , was mentioned in san andreas ?? )


----------



## Boycey (Sep 19, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> i heard someone chatting about ' the truth' which ( correct me if im wrong , was mentioned in san andreas ?? )



http://gta.wikia.com/The_Truth


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 19, 2013)

ah yeah, voiced by peter fonda if i rememeber correctly ;~)


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can be in more than one crew at a time?


----------



## electroplated (Sep 19, 2013)

i was amused when I had to switch into being Chop (the dog) for one mission!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 19, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Loads of illuminati symbolism in the game, just to fuck with the loons...
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/games/2013/09/gta-5-illuminati-evidence-videos-rockstar-ps3-xbox-360/



And a very gay rainbow parachute to mess with the homophobes


----------



## Kuso (Sep 19, 2013)

been getting texts from mates since Tuesday when they got their copies- "man!!! you're in GTA V!!"

got it today, caught on straight away.. Jimmy aka Jizzle http://gta.wikia.com/Jimmy_(GTA_V)

tbf, there's more than a passing resemblance!  now where do I claim my royalties..?

Loving the game btw, one complaint- not enough decent hip hop on the radio (or at least stuff I haven't already heard a million times).  Any new radio stations as you spread out across the map?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It'll be as good as Half Life 2, i.e. not very.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kuso said:


> been getting texts from mates since Tuesday when they got their copies- "man!!! you're in GTA V!!"
> 
> got it today, caught on straight away.. Jimmy aka Jizzle http://gta.wikia.com/Jimmy_(GTA_V)
> 
> ...



I have the same name as the guy who owns the car dealership too


----------



## Voley (Sep 19, 2013)

The car dealer that sells cars by accusing the customers of racism made me laugh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 19, 2013)

Michael learning Yoga.... mannn. that was far out.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2013)

so just did the flight school as Trevor, then started a mission where i need to pass it as Michael.... doh!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2013)

just got my nocturnal brother playing it, he doesnt really play games so i shall see what happens , just hope he doest over write my saves


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2013)

The psychedelic shooting-aliens-while-you're-stoned-off-your-tits bit's good.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 20, 2013)

Is there a co-op mode?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 20, 2013)

NVP said:


> The psychedelic shooting-aliens-while-you're-stoned-off-your-tits bit's good.



That was totally unexpected. The weird vision, the spaced out music, fucking aliens running at you.....madness


----------



## sim667 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah the aliens took me by surprise too...

Blates spiked with DMT that J.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Is there a co-op mode?



Not for the main story,  but GTA online will have co-op missions


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2013)

500 of them


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 20, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Not for the main story,  but GTA online will have co-op missions



OK cheers for that. That makes it more appealing. Might still wait for the pc version though.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 20, 2013)

NVP said:


> The psychedelic shooting-aliens-while-you're-stoned-off-your-tits bit's good.


Where?


----------



## Voley (Sep 20, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Where?


I can't remember what the area's called but it's one of the strangers/freaks that Michael encounters pretty early on. Look out for a question mark on yer map in a shopping mall not too far from where he lives.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2013)

its the bloke campaigning to leagalise weed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Hey, when I did it for BF3 I got free pizza, energy drink girls and Jason Bradbury earning the fee he was paid by talking to me. I was also interviewed for a Youtube channel. It was fucking ace


 

thats cool , although to be fair, Jason Bradbury is a comlete self centred cock , and yes ive met him a few times


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 20, 2013)

back on track, has anyone seen the picture in the shed ? ive not found it but was shown pic earlier


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally got some time to play GTA 5, finshed a couple of missions and then got on a bike :

Recorded from earlier tonight :


----------



## grit (Sep 21, 2013)

I took the week off to play this, after a couple of solid days, its hard to look past that not much from GTA3 has changed.

It is fucking incredible what the rockstar devs have managed to squeeze out of such shit hardware though.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you seen there is a ring road round nearly the whole map - if I don't feel like doing a mission I get Chop in the passenger seat and go for a burn on the motorwar. If you wipeout at super high speeds the car will explode, mind


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2013)

grit said:


> I took the week off to play this, after a couple of solid days, its hard to look past that not much from GTA3 has changed.
> 
> It is fucking incredible what the rockstar devs have managed to squeeze out of such shit hardware though.




FFS!  I've just bought the bloody thing.  Been asking people this for ages and everybody's been like 'oh no, it's really good.'  Should trust my prejudices.

I'm going to try to be non-violent. Drive people round in taxis. Go hangliding and buy clothes.  I think it'll be nice.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Sep 21, 2013)

I've just met Trevor. Redneck sociopath time!


----------



## Corax (Sep 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> I'm going to try to be non-violent. Drive people round in taxis. Go hangliding and buy clothes.  I think it'll be nice.


I've always had a hankering for a game like this.  One where you can get a boring job, do the vacuuming, meet up with friends for a meal at the weekend... and *then* pull a heist or go on a rampage, totally out of the blue, with in-game reactions and consequences more akin to the real world.  Eg turning up to work again the next day would probably be a bad idea...

Kinda like GTA crossed with a less unbearably shit version of The Sims I guess.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2013)

Liking Rodney's or whatever his name is driving thing.  That's quite cool.

How do you jump between targets when you're shooting?  Said use the right stick but just seems to move it, not jump between them.


----------



## scooter (Sep 21, 2013)

Trying to connect PS3 to computer monitor to get both video and sound - my God it's complicated. Why don't they make it easy?


----------



## grit (Sep 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> FFS!  I've just bought the bloody thing.  Been asking people this for ages and everybody's been like 'oh no, it's really good.'  Should trust my prejudices.
> 
> I'm going to try to be non-violent. Drive people round in taxis. Go hangliding and buy clothes.  I think it'll be nice.



Don't get me wrong its an excellent game and well worth 40 quid, its just that the formula hasn't changed that much.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2013)

grit said:


> Don't get me wrong its an excellent game and well worth 40 quid, its just that the formula hasn't changed that much.



Yeah, that's always been my problem with it.

I like it though, there's lots to do and I haven't really properly played a GTA since Vice City so maybe it's been long enough for it to be fun again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> I've always had a hankering for a game like this.  One where you can get a boring job, do the vacuuming, meet up with friends for a meal at the weekend... and *then* pull a heist or go on a rampage, totally out of the blue, with in-game reactions and consequences more akin to the real world.  Eg turning up to work again the next day would probably be a bad idea...
> 
> Kinda like GTA crossed with a less unbearably shit version of The Sims I guess.



Sounds a lot like Animal Crossing...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2013)

grit said:


> Don't get me wrong its an excellent game and well worth 40 quid, its just that the formula hasn't changed that much.



Yup hence my cynicism earlier in this thread. I've played pretty much every game since the originals and it hasn't changed as much as the excitement suggested. GTA 5 is doing exceptionally well though so going through the usual temptation to get it...


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2013)

Really glad they've got rampages in it again. Just done the 'Kill 25 Rednecks' one and it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup hence my cynicism earlier in this thread. I've played pretty much every game since the originals and it hasn't changed as much as the excitement suggested. GTA 5 is doing exceptionally well though so going through the usual temptation to get it...


I wouldn't buy it then if I were you. It's essentially the same stuff but more of it, bigger and better.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2013)

the taxi drivers are fuckin terrible is LS. and the cops are bloodthirsty bastrds as well. I have however just jumped a freight train and cruised around for a while wathcing the scenery go past


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2013)

oh fuck, the lost have just shown up.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2013)

It is very much the same game at it's core but it stays interesting by having the three main characters.

Plus I think the multiplayer aspect will keep it current. 700 missions to choose from apparently.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is multiplayer working yet?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Is multiplayer working yet?



Goes live on the 1st of October.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2013)

i think they wanted people to get used to the game and also to stress test the servers with so many people going to go online


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone training chop on ifruit?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)

got bored after like 5 mins, keeps telling me he's thirsty or hungry, i have enough issues feeding and watering myself.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> got bored after like 5 mins, keeps telling me he's thirsty or hungry, i have enough issues feeding and watering myself.


There's a percentage it will fulfill his happiness with on each item. Speeds the process up a bit

Are we gonna have an U75 crew?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm already in one, can you join two?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm already in one, can you join two?


 
I think so.

Im not in one at all


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)

set one up then 

im in one with my mates from another forum.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> set one up then
> 
> im in one with my mates from another forum.


 
Forwum fweinds?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)

:wub:


----------



## Kuso (Sep 23, 2013)

speaking of the multiplayer thing... anyone know of an idiots guide to getting your PS3 online?  do you have to pay for it>


----------



## Kanda (Sep 23, 2013)

Kuso said:


> speaking of the multiplayer thing... anyone know of an idiots guide to getting your PS3 online?  do you have to pay for it>



It's free.

Plug in a network cable or setup wifi and setup your Playstation Username etc


----------



## Kuso (Sep 23, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's free.
> 
> Plug in a network cable or setup wifi and setup your Playstation Username etc



I'm assuming the old chunky ps3's won't have wireless? is it easy enough to set up?  I can remember trying to get my mate's set up for something else and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 23, 2013)

Kuso said:


> I'm assuming the old chunky ps3's won't have wireless? is it easy enough to set up?  I can remember trying to get my mate's set up for something else and it just wouldn't work.



Yes it does.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 23, 2013)

fave missions so far anyone?  the bank job with the 'military hardware' has been mine so far- its great when they walk out the front door "what the fuck is this???"


----------



## TopCat (Sep 23, 2013)

Being chop whilst he fucked another dog was quality.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Being chop whilst he fucked another dog was quality.


 
Just to think twenty years ago people would have killed for the computing power that we have now..... but what do we do with it?

Experience what its like to be a dog, fucking another dog


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)

my mate in work is telling me you can pick up hitchhikers and drop them off in the woods some place and get paid like 5k each for them by hillbillies?!?!?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> my mate in work is telling me you can pick up hitchhikers and drop them off in the woods some place and get paid like 5k each for them by hillbillies?!?!?



Possibly. The only thing I do know is that you can pick up drunks and take them to some remote area and get cash for them.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 23, 2013)

Where do I get ifruit on android? Nothing comes up when I use that search term.


----------



## Corax (Sep 23, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


----------



## tommers (Sep 23, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Where do I get ifruit on android? Nothing comes up when I use that search term.



You can't.  IPhone only at the moment.  The 2 up in the marketplace are malware.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2013)

What a nghtmare, my monitor i was using for GTV went wrong, would only output in component ten decided not to come ou of standby at all, so on Sunday I was resorting t using a crt monitor that only outputted in black and white, not happy.


Then yesterday, my dad who who hasnt got much tme left on this earth, due to leukiemia , said he wanted to see me asap so I went round there and he presetned me with a new 39 inch 1080 lcd tv, bearing i mind my room is a box room , its like playing gta at the cinema


----------



## Kuso (Sep 24, 2013)

so... a, b or c???


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone fancy starting a Crew on the social club? I have one already so cannae start another


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm up for joining a crew. Is it not live until Monday though? Promised to cook dinner tonight tho.  piss


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2013)

who is playing it on what  ? i got ps3 version but most of my mates ar on xbox, im very tempted to go and get a second hand one just for the multiplayer...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2013)

Tuesday


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 24, 2013)

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/urban75


----------



## starfish (Sep 24, 2013)

Ill join  a PS crew if one gets started.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 24, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/urban75



I've applied, different user name to here.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 24, 2013)

Can crew stats work across the platforms?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 25, 2013)

I've just asked for an invite to the crew. username is BigBiggyBiggs


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

safe, can't get on it in work so will accept it tonight


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 25, 2013)

I joined as boris_sprinkler but stupidly it has linked my old xbox account with my rockstar account. Which means I have to dick around tonight trying to reset up my xbox account which I stopped paying for because i wasnt using it for a while.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.vg247.com/2013/09/25/gra...ansaction-details-and-prices-revealed-report/

Grand Theft Auto Online micro-transaction details and prices revealed – report


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.vg247.com/2013/09/17/grand-theft-auto-5-actors-pose-together-for-a-picture/


 , there is def some similarities. although Trevor looks madder in real life.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Is multiplayer working yet?



Some interesting additions coming up for the multiplayer maps,  so I hear.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 25, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> set one up then
> 
> im in one with my mates from another forum.



There are other forums?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

sorted all the pending invites


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

making everyone commissioners so you can invite kick and add people etc


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2013)

How do I join? Is it PS3 only?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm xbox, no idea how it works cross platform?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 25, 2013)

to join click this link and set up profile


http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/urban75


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I'm xbox, no idea how it works cross platform?



Well it says ps3 when I look at it but there's a drop down to pick Xbox.  Whatever, I have accepted invite.  I think that's good.


----------



## dweller (Sep 26, 2013)

online version is gonna have in-game stuff to buy 
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/gamesblog/2013/sep/26/gta-v-micro-transactions-console


----------



## Supine (Sep 26, 2013)

I've got Trevor walking around in a pink tank top and light blue shorts. He looks so camp


----------



## blairsh (Sep 26, 2013)

Had this a couple days now, joined social club and sent a request 

hugh_mungousnuts


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 26, 2013)

Supine said:


> I've got Trevor walking around in a pink tank top and light blue shorts. He looks so camp


 
I've had him in a dress


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

Realised I took a pic the other night to send to a mate as the photo sharing was down.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Realised I took a pic the other night to send to a mate as the photo sharing was down.


 Where can you buy womens clothes?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Also does anyone know how to make money from the car scrap yard? Is it by every car you destroy in the game?


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Where can you buy womens clothes?



No idea, I just jumped to him in game and he was walking out of somewhere with a woman's dress on 

BTW, going for a good session with a hooker can increase stamina


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Also does anyone know how to make money from the car scrap yard? Is it by every car you destroy in the game?



Nope, haven't bought that yet.

Also, is anyone else finding the flying really difficult? Having to use the bumpers and triggers is a real pain in the arse. I get muddled all the time. I've completed the missions that involve flying so far, but in a less that calm or quick fashion


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2013)

I finally got to Trevor last night after doing the heist. I only started up to do a quick couple of missions and ended up doing all his stuff and arriving at Los Santos. Fucking stunning game and totally addictive. I spent an hour getting up chiliad so I could do a base jump, shot some hitchikers, jumped and died immediately.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Nope, haven't bought that yet.
> 
> Also, is anyone else finding the flying really difficult? Having to use the bumpers and triggers is a real pain in the arse. I get muddled all the time. I've completed the missions that involve flying so far, but in a less that calm or quick fashion



I dont find it too hard but its not as easy as San Andreas.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah it took me a while to get to grips with it.

The first flying mission with Trevor took me about 30 attempts to land the plane back at the airstrip. (Although it wasnt until attempt 29 that I realised you had to put down your landing gear )

And I find the choppers even more difficult to fly.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Yeah it took me a while to get to grips with it.
> 
> The first flying mission with Trevor took me about 30 attempts to land the plane back at the airstrip. (Although it wasnt until attempt 29 that I realised you had to put down your landing gear )
> 
> And I find the choppers even more difficult to fly.



I haven't found it that difficult thankfully. But I'm so used to using the two analogue sticks in BF3 to control all flying functions that it twists my melon to only be using one, then 4 other buttons


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2013)

Its the helicopter....... I cant do the course for the test, just not fast enough.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 27, 2013)

I nicked my first jumbo jet this morning


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

well im 55 missions from 69 in, so guess i will complete it tonight  good timing with online coming out next week...

really want to 100% the game if i can


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> really want to 100% the game if i can



Fuck that! I reckon it would take you months just to find all the scraps of paper. After I dropped off a couple of people at the cult last night, I went for a wander around and found one of the scraps by a little hut. There is no reason to go anywhere near that hut other than if you were just wandering aimlessly.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the guide, it was only £7 so once i have got bored of just messing about im going to follow that 

not dropped anyone off at the cult yet, saying that i took some mafia bird home after helping her and got 65k!


----------



## Boycey (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I haven't found it that difficult thankfully. But I'm so used to using the two analogue sticks in BF3 to control all flying functions that it twists my melon to only be using one, then 4 other buttons



that is a huge bugbear of mine, using 2 thumbsticks in vice city was awesome- i've never got used to using the shoulder buttons...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2013)

Haven't read the thread as it's too long. So what's the conclusion? Should I buy the game? Or shall I just stick to playing GTA IV?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Haven't read the thread as it's too long. So what's the conclusion? Should I buy the game? Or shall I just stick to playing GTA IV?




Fucking buy it!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the enthusiasm. Sell it to me a bit more though. How does it differ from IV?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I like the enthusiasm. Sell it to me a bit more though. How does it differ from IV?



It's not shit, you can see more than 20m ahead, it's everything GTA4 should have been, it's got snoop dog on the radio.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's not shit, you can see more than 20m ahead, it's everything GTA4 should have been, it's got snoop dog on the radio.



Its got funny characters that you care about, as opposed to that fuckwit Niko Belic. You don't have to fuck about taking your fat brother out to play darts all the time.


----------



## Corax (Sep 27, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Haven't read the thread as it's too long. So what's the conclusion? Should I buy the game? Or shall I just stick to playing GTA IV?


Good, but not as good as Manic Miner.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

it's as good as Half life 2


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 27, 2013)

Apart from the flying controls, it's my fave GTA evar!!


----------



## tommers (Sep 27, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> I like the enthusiasm. Sell it to me a bit more though. How does it differ from IV?



I hated IV but this is really good fun.  There's just loads to do.

(I have only played about 6 hours though.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's as good as Half life 2



Heh given that game was average at best that ain't saying much.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2013)

I ain't.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> to join click this link and set up profile
> 
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/urban75



Just joined as the 'TheBouncedCat'


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

just T-bagged my dad


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> just T-bagged my dad



I just shit bagged your mum


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

Twice


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Twice



Safe. Call me dad x


----------



## 8den (Sep 27, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Apart from the flying controls, it's my fave GTA evar!!



The flying controls in IV were terrible


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2013)

Everytime i try and attend flying school i instantly get 3 stars and the filth are all over my arse - what gives?


----------



## 8den (Sep 27, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Everytime i try and attend flying school i instantly get 3 stars and the filth are all over my arse - what gives?




You're a cunt.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol, well i was playing as Trevor


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Everytime i try and attend flying school i instantly get 3 stars and the filth are all over my arse - what gives?



it's at the top of the steps, yellow circle are you going into the air field?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's at the top of the steps, yellow circle are you going into the air field?


 Found it cheers boss. I was just burning through before - cops get a bit jumpy around airports these days.


----------



## Kuso (Sep 27, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> well im 55 missions from 69 in, so guess i will complete it tonight  good timing with online coming out next week...
> 
> really want to 100% the game if i can



probably, I flew threw the story mode.  mostly because it was actually interesting and I wanted to see wtf was going to happen next.  still plenty to be keeping me occupied now though, but I am taking the weekend off from it


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2013)

How are folks doing on the unique jumps - bloody hard this time eh?

I always seem to land on my roof or the like - i suspect bikes might be the best bet


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Everytime i try and attend flying school i instantly get 3 stars and the filth are all over my arse - what gives?



Go up the stairs next to the automatic gates, rather than through the gates


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Go up the stairs next to the automatic gates, rather than through the gates


 Yep - almost got me licence - find the helicopter pretty hard though


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Yep - almost got me licence - find the helicopter pretty hard though



Yeah I tried for ages, then got pissed off....

Tried again the next day and did it first time


----------



## electroplated (Sep 28, 2013)

Loving this game. Just played the mission where you have to steal the James Bond Aston Martin car... ace


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2013)

Finished main story


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 28, 2013)

Im warming to Trevor. hes off his face, but oddly likeable.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Utopia (Sep 29, 2013)

This chase is pretty impressive!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 30, 2013)

Payday has arrived, so I'm picking up my copy after work


----------



## Kuso (Sep 30, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Finished main story



what'd ya pick? a, b or c?  picked c to start then tried it the other ways too


----------



## TopCat (Sep 30, 2013)

I wish I get Trevor a hair WASH. I have smarted up the fucker as much as I can but his hair is a mess.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 30, 2013)

Kuso said:


> what'd ya pick? a, b or c?  picked c to start then tried it the other ways too



C seemed the right thing to do.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2013)

I've still only done 20% or so. I keep going off into the hills and randomly killing people who have no connection to the story. I'm playing as Trevor so it seems the right thing to do.

One question. After you've stolen the submarine what do you do next? It doesn't seem to be prompting me to do anything.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2013)

Also, the rampage with a grenade launcher where the army turn up is fucking awesome.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2013)

NVP said:


> I've still only done 20% or so. I keep going off into the hills and randomly killing people who have no connection to the story. I'm playing as Trevor so it seems the right thing to do.
> 
> One question. After you've stolen the submarine what do you do next? It doesn't seem to be prompting me to do anything.



You need to steal a chopper from the army base. Should be highlighted on your map by a H symbol.


----------



## Voley (Oct 1, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You need to steal a chopper from the army base. Should be highlighted on your map by a H symbol.


Sounds fun, cheers. Will have a crack tonight.


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2013)

Concerns that the online version will initially be riddle with issues due to so many users have hit the mainstream press:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24335528


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2013)

Just like every other online launch then.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 1, 2013)

anyone managed to play online yet?

looking at the comments on http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...-game-day-access-info-and-more.html/#comments quite a few people are having issues.

I'm at work so cant try until 6ish when the servers will probably be overloaded.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 1, 2013)

Lots of time to play tonight.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 1, 2013)

Some cunt stole my car! No police to be seen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Some cunt stole my car! No police to be seen.


never one about...


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 1, 2013)

have you managed to get on?

I keep getting failed to join job or activity and unable to host errors 

I'm using a ps3 btw.


----------



## Voley (Oct 2, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Some cunt stole my car! No police to be seen.


Was it in a garage? There's a bug apparently. It got me too - I spent a small fortune pimping up a Porsche and I go back to the garage and it's gone.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 2, 2013)

NVP said:


> Was it in a garage? There's a bug apparently. It got me too - I spent a small fortune pimping up a Porsche and I go back to the garage and it's gone.


I got that.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 2, 2013)

I customised my first motorbike last night and then took it for a spin on the highway. Fuck me it's fast. And as a consequence, lethal if you clip the back of a car at full whack


----------



## TopCat (Oct 2, 2013)

NVP said:


> Was it in a garage? There's a bug apparently. It got me too - I spent a small fortune pimping up a Porsche and I go back to the garage and it's gone.


Nah, I got out to fight the lost and some fucker ran up and nicked it!


----------



## ffsear (Oct 2, 2013)

Tried this morning,  still can't get online


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2013)

aparently there is a bug fix for the cars being deployed now


----------



## fogbat (Oct 2, 2013)

Got online briefly last night. But then was just waiting for race competitors for ages, so I gave up.

Did end up creating a character who looks uncannily like Johnny Bravo, though


----------



## oneunder (Oct 2, 2013)

patch just been released..  http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51500/gtav-title-update-details.html
im gonna try to log on tonight.. fingers crossed


----------



## oneunder (Oct 2, 2013)

Doh..updates for story mode..     time flies but aeroplanes crash...a LOT  cant land them even with undercarriage open..same with any flying game.. Ha


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 2, 2013)

see 3 posts above you


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2013)

come on, surely nobody is surprised by this?  Happens every time.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> come on, surely nobody is surprised by this?  Happens every time.



Nope.

But I am surprised as to why no single games company can get their act together and make it as painless as possible. They always bring out the "unexpected demand" line and frankly, it's a load of horse shit. You don't spend £170 million creating a game and then say you didn't expect so much demand for it.

Of course large scale networks will have teething problems, but even when they do Beta tests they still manage to fuck up at launch. I remember it being around 4-5 days before BF3 settled down and became playable. And that had a 15 day Beta, as does BF4 now. I'm sure it will be exactly the same come BF4 launch.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 3, 2013)

I gave up trying last night, however I did manage to get on this morning just before I went to work at about 7 am.

Hopefully it will work tonight!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 3, 2013)

Created an online character for, what, third, fourth time?
Got to "enjoy" the intro yet again, before getting stuck on the "launching session" screen. Which, BTW, you can't escape without returning to your home screen (Xbox)


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 3, 2013)

working here, loving it


----------



## Gromit (Oct 3, 2013)

Got it working. So far it's been enjoyable... Once past the lengthy tutorial.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 4, 2013)

Option C all the way.
Now to play through again and save before the heists. I want to see how i can maximise my take home...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a520975/gta-online-title-update-out-now-on-ps3.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2013)

her" we're going out to XXXX tomorro night - you coming ? "

me " No, might be out with may mates"

Her " These your mates in Los Santos ?" 

/sarcasm


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 5, 2013)

Blown up after shooting at a box of plastic explosives. All patched up for only $5.  And they tell us American healthcare is shit.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds like a silly question, but if you've modded up a car, spent loads of cash on it and keep it stored in the SA garage, then go for a drive, spin off and explode in a fireball - that's that car gone right? you need to load from last save point to get it back? It won't appear back in the garage like the Buffalo?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 6, 2013)

Anyone found the underwater hatch yet? :-P


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2013)

Just met Trevor. He's awesome


----------



## D'wards (Oct 6, 2013)

Trevor is one of the best game characters ever


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 6, 2013)

Option c it has to be....


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Just met Trevor. He's awesome


He's a class act, all right. Have you had the delights of meeting Mr Raspberry Jam yet?


----------



## electroplated (Oct 6, 2013)

completed the main story today, really enjoyed every minute 

looking forward to going online, so far the servers seem overloaded and I can't connect


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2013)

anyone found the drugs/clowns/pee wee herman  reference bit yet - that chuffed me when it came up


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/07/gta-online-hands-on-los-santos

Quite good article about online, with good comments


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Kuso (Oct 7, 2013)

rgh, never used my ps3 online before.  got that set up ok, after a HUGE update, started up GTA V, it said it needed to do another update, I hit ok, looked away and now just have a black screen... the green light's blinking away on the front of my ps3 but had a black screen for about 20 mins now 

obviously don't wanna turn it off at the power button thing but surely any update shouldn't take this long?


----------



## Kuso (Oct 7, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! still got a black screen


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, My name is Bob. I've been clean now for 24 hours, it's tough but I'm taking it one day at at time.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 8, 2013)

completed the story mode last night, watched the credits that seemed to go on for about 20 mins, then there was a scene with michael that I thought was a bonus for watching the credits ( I have no idea if it was or not ) and now i cant remember what it was cos I was pissed last night.


----------



## Supine (Oct 8, 2013)

No spoiler pls!


----------



## D'wards (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone gonna Platinum this, as i think the kids call it?

I'm tempted, but looking for 50 pieces of paper is putting me off a bit


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 9, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Anyone gonna Platinum this, as i think the kids call it?
> 
> I'm tempted, but looking for 50 pieces of paper is putting me off a bit


 What do you mean? As in buy a platinum edition?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 9, 2013)

I think they mean completing everything


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 9, 2013)

100% er

i got the guide so i may get around to it!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ah right, that makes more sense.

Yeah those pieces of paper and spaceship parts turn up the middle of nowhere!


----------



## electroplated (Oct 9, 2013)

TitanSound - was that you in my car just now... not completely sure what I'm meant to be doing right now in the online mode... only had about 20 mins online so far...sorry!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 9, 2013)

electroplated said:


> TitanSound - was that you in my car just now... not completely sure what I'm meant to be doing right now in the online mode... only had about 20 mins online so far...sorry!


 
Yep 

Me either chum so don't worry


----------



## D'wards (Oct 10, 2013)

I misread a tweet that got me all excited - i thought it said you can link your game to your Spotify account and play your playlist through the car radios.

It actually said someone has created GTA radio playlists on Spotify.

I just read GTA and Spotify and put 2 and 2 together and got 5


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2013)

PC version all but confirmed, according to sources. Jolly good


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 10, 2013)

Minor panic just now.

Installed the latest update only to be told that the saved game is corrupt. Started the single player and find that I'm back at the first mission.



Checked the Game menu and my saves where still there 

Phew.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 11, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I misread a tweet that got me all excited - i thought it said you can link your game to your Spotify account and play your playlist through the car radios.
> 
> It actually said someone has created GTA radio playlists on Spotify.
> 
> I just read GTA and Spotify and put 2 and 2 together and got 5



That would be  though if you could


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...receive-compensation-for-launch-problems.html

nice


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 14, 2013)

Is it me or is online really boring. A lot of hanging around and not much action?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2013)

tbh ive tried it a bit, and a few missions but ive got no real desire to spend much time there...


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 14, 2013)

Me either. It seems like unless you are playing with friends it's incredibly boring. Loads of waiting and shitty missions.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2013)

pretty much this, all my mates have it on xbox, but im playing it on a borrowed ps3


----------



## TopCat (Oct 14, 2013)

I am still rather enjoying this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2013)

edit that, my mate has sold me his ps3


----------



## starfish (Oct 14, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 100% er
> 
> i got the guide so i may get around to it!


I did with San Andreas but doubt ill have the time to do it with this one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ive started again


----------



## Voley (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm about 40% through now. Only done two major heists though as I've made Trevor look a bit like Charles Manson and this means he has to take his dune buggy into the desert and massacre people indiscriminately. I've probably spent about 3 days doing this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2013)

and to confirm , its as good, if not better 2nd time round, as ive picked up on loads of little sublties that i hadnt noticed before


----------



## mr steev (Oct 15, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Is it me or is online really boring. A lot of hanging around and not much action?



I was just going to post the same. Was playing it last night and virtually every deathmatch or race we entered it put us as the host with no-one else in the room. When we did eventually find some other people, you spend ages waiting for others to join.
There doesn't seem to be many people in the free-roam and the map showing exactly where everyone is and which way they are looking takes the edge off any fighting. Although I guess without that people would just camp and sniper people.

Does anyone know why, in games, the map only sometimes shows the enemy? I thought it was when they fired or moved, but that doesn't seem to be the case


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...receive-compensation-for-launch-problems.html
> 
> nice


Better get online then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 15, 2013)

I completed it a while ago. The ending was a bit rubbish. I sold my PS3 + games.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 15, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I completed it a while ago. The ending was a bit rubbish. I sold my PS3 + games.


It felt like the end of the lord of the rings. The bit they tacked on to tone down the massive homoerotocism where they all lived happily ever after...
Just there to offer closure. Next time I'm going with option A. He's got it coming


----------



## Supine (Oct 17, 2013)

Six friends stayed at the weekend. They all loved playing gta. 

Two of them have gone home to buy consoles!!!


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 18, 2013)

Loving the online game. Won my first race last night. I was literally jumping up and down. My girlfriend thought i was mental. 

Not liking the waiting time between missions and stuff. And I got kicked from the server by other players for some reason. I have not idea why. Am not a griefer. have 20MBPS line- Don't use a Mic, was just playing races picking up cash here and there. Didnt even cap anyone or steal their car. Was a bit fucked off about that to be honest as i was halfway through delivering a car back to whatshisname. But it was 1am so took it as a sign i should go to bed.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 18, 2013)

my copy came today.  it is sitting on my desk.  i'm away for most of the weekend.  but i've taken monday and tuesday off


----------



## Supine (Oct 19, 2013)

I found a weed farm up north


----------



## Supine (Oct 19, 2013)

And the hospital drive through. Amazing


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 19, 2013)

I have recently started a job that could make my career for me for life if I play my cards right. Talking global recognition. It's a good gig, but it will take a lot of strategy and planning late evenings working to shape this.


And then there's GTA online. Fuck it.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Oct 19, 2013)

Today I've been kidnapped and tied to a railway track wearing only a pair of dirty white pants, gone on a rampage and killed a load of rednecks wearing the same pair of pants, blown up a meth lab (again in the same pair of pants) and have now been kidnapped by some aliens and sky dived back down to Los Santos whilst tripping in a pair of different white pants.

Best game ever.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 19, 2013)

I had a good online session at last, playing the 'top fun' mission repeatedly - fighter jets vs motorbikes, was ace


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 20, 2013)

Fucking ave it!


----------



## Voley (Oct 20, 2013)

It isn't really in my nature to return stolen wallets etc. But I just tried it and the reward has been stupendous. I'll do this a bit more in future. If the reward's a bit stingy I can always attach a sticky bomb to them.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 20, 2013)

electroplated


----------



## electroplated (Oct 21, 2013)

haha! I didn't even realise you were on the same mission! Not very good at the parachuting challenges myself, still loving the 'top fun' jets one though - playing online now in fact if anyone wants to join....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 21, 2013)

yeah i sent you a friend request. I have tried setting my character as boris but it keeps reverting to my gamertag of mjksec2011


----------



## electroplated (Oct 22, 2013)

ah - that'll be why.... I'll add you when next online


----------



## souljacker (Oct 24, 2013)

Played a bit of online last night. Its still very flaky. At one point it froze completely but this was fixed by changing my session. Tried a couple of missions and then entered a deathmatch which failed completely and then bumped me into the story mode.

I have managed to suss out the social club thing though so am in the crew (BigBiggyBiggs) 

How do I make sure I'm in a session with other members of the crew though?


----------



## electroplated (Oct 24, 2013)

There's an option if you pause the game, go to the online tab then jobs, to select jobs with other crew or friends? Something along those lines anyway


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 24, 2013)

My apologies to bearded drummer. For shot gunning you in the head


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 25, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My apologies to bearded drummer. For shot gunning you in the head


It was just it was in the canyon and there were no witnesses. Apart from the other twat who had been shooting at me that i mistook for you.

Thanks for the $23.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 25, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My apologies to bearded drummer. For shot gunning you in the head



just realised who this is.

Poor the TitanSound


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2013)

You've made a powerful enemy my friend.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 25, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> You've made a powerful enemy my friend.


Didn't look too powerful last night all laid out, all fragile. 

In the words of peter cook.

"Didn't half give me the horn, that. Him lying there. He looked so fucking vulnerable, didn't he? I mean, like, I c-, I couldn't prevent myself, you know, having a wank immediately 'cause he looked-, he looked vulnerable, he looked at-, at rest and, er, somebody had, er, gone to the trouble of plucking all that hair out of his nostrils. I didn't fancy him when he was alive 'cause he had all this fucking hair up his nostrils but when they'd, er, when the cosmetician had had a go at his body and that"


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I'm glad I gave you some sort of perverse kick. Looking at my freshly shotgunned body, so vulnerable and sexy.


----------



## Supine (Oct 26, 2013)

I chose A. Now on a mission for all the alien parts. Thank god for the wiki!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2013)

So i did this, 



Then he got upset....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 28, 2013)

I did something similar last night. same guy 3 times in a row. Gunned in him own car. Then stole his car drove round the block and when he respawned run him over.


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2013)

I've just requested to join the group. Will be online next week hopefully. 

I've found 49 of the spaceship parts. For the life of me I can't work out where the 50th piece is.  Grrrrr.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 31, 2013)

Could someone approve me to join the urban75 crew, please?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Could someone approve me to join the urban75 crew, please?



It's a trap.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2013)

But I just approved all requests


----------



## Voley (Oct 31, 2013)

I've still only done two heists. I'm taking a leaf out Vintage Paw's approach to Skyrim and am wringing every last drop out of it before it gets stuck on Ebay. 

The second bank job with the miniguns is fucking brilliant.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 31, 2013)

NVP said:


> I've still only done two heists. I'm taking a leaf out Vintage Paw's approach to Skyrim and am wringing every last drop out of it before it gets stuck on Ebay.
> 
> The second bank job with the miniguns is fucking brilliant.



I replayed that one today, it's badass


----------



## fogbat (Nov 1, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> But I just approved all requests


Cheers! Looking forward to getting online again.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 8, 2013)

got my 500k today


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2013)

So did I. Splashed out on a top floor condo with a ten car garage


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've still not played this online.

Maybe I should make that my mission for the weekend.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 8, 2013)

i hope my money is in there today then. I actually lost a car at one point and some missions because of the crashes. Its the least they can do.


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2013)

Not been online yet either.

After finishing the game I went back to do the epsilon stuff which I missed before. Also, having found you can do jumps on the push bikes I've spent more time fucking around doing non leet skills than anything else. Fantastic


----------



## Supine (Nov 8, 2013)

Got the jet pack but then crashed it straight into a building and can't find it again. Bugger


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 9, 2013)

$500000 doesn't last long


----------



## Utopia (Nov 11, 2013)

So i'm normally a committed PS3 gamer but due to the amount of friends i've got using the Xbox and the amount of fun their all having online on GTA i've now bought an Xbox & GTA V should have been delivered to my home today so I can join in!!!

I cannot wait!!

Any tips?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 11, 2013)

Utopia said:


> So i'm normally a committed PS3 gamer but due to the amount of friends i've got using the Xbox and the amount of fun their all having online on GTA i've now bought an Xbox & GTA V should have been delivered to my home today so I can join in!!!
> 
> I cannot wait!!
> 
> Any tips?



If you see a white dot racing towards you on the minimap, someone is coming to kill you. For no reason. Then they will probably blow up your personal car. Then they will camp on a roof and wait for you to respawn and kill you with a sniper rifle. 

Don't get mad, just put a bounty on them and walk away


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 11, 2013)

im not reading the thread..is this game any good? I likied driver san-Francisco coz you could just 'beam' yourself from car to car..no shooting though or shooting it out with the police.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2013)

METH LAB said:


> im not reading the thread..is this game any good? I likied driver san-Francisco coz you could just 'beam' yourself from car to car..no shooting though or shooting it out with the police.


Its a great game, maybe the best I have ever played.

How would you feel about punching a deer or hitchhiker off the side of a mountain while wearing nothing but your pants?


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 11, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Its a great game, maybe the best I have ever played.
> 
> How would you feel about punching a deer or hitchhiker off the side of a mountain while wearing nothing but your pants?


 
you can do that in this game?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2013)

METH LAB said:


> you can do that in this game?


 Yes indeed!

Its also has Trevor, he is one of the best characters ever in a video game. Ever.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 11, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Its also has Trevor, he is one of the best characters ever in a video game. Ever.


 
im still not sold. whats the graphix and that like compared to gta4?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2013)

Graphics are spot on!I have not had any glitches at all.  No loading time either with going into cars/buildings/rooms.

I was very sceptical about it after 4 as well, I thought it was a major crock of shit.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 11, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


>




Thats not even the best bits from Trevor. His best bits come when you are zooming in after swapping from another character, or some of the random things he says in the middle of a firefight.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 11, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Thats not even the best bits from Trevor. His best bits come when you are zooming in after swapping from another character, or some of the random things he says in the middle of a firefight.


 I know, but I dont want to spoil it all for him.


----------



## Voley (Nov 11, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> How would you feel about punching a deer or hitchhiker off the side of a mountain while wearing nothing but your pants?


Truly we have reached the zenith of gaming now. Everything's downhill after this.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 12, 2013)

So is anyone actually playing online from the U75 crew? I've tried a couple of times recently and there is never any sessions available with you lot on.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 12, 2013)

souljacker said:


> So is anyone actually playing online from the U75 crew? I've tried a couple of times recently and there is never any sessions available with you lot on.



I've been playing a lot recently so this week I'm having a bit of downtime. But I'd love to get a few of us doing missions together


----------



## souljacker (Nov 12, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I've been playing a lot recently so this week I'm having a bit of downtime. But I'd love to get a few of us doing missions together



Ok, just tell me when you are on again and I'll kick the wife off the TV.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 12, 2013)

I play most evenings. Didn't last night however .


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 12, 2013)

Did anyone set up a ps3 crew or was it just xbox?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 12, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Did anyone set up a ps3 crew or was it just xbox?



I thought we were all ps3, might be wrong on that though.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 13, 2013)

I am xbox


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 13, 2013)

Xbox here. What's your gamertag Boris Sprinkler?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 13, 2013)

Can someone approve my request, please and thanks.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2013)

Done


----------



## fogbat (Nov 14, 2013)

souljacker said:


> So is anyone actually playing online from the U75 crew? I've tried a couple of times recently and there is never any sessions available with you lot on.


I've been cat sitting the past two weeks, and the host's Xbox has no hard drive.

Should be around this weekend.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 14, 2013)

Whats your GT foggers?


----------



## Utopia (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone know if theres a hidden sniper rifle anywhere in single player I can pick up(i'm a noobie, only got the game on Wed & want to cause mayhem from a rooftop!)


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2013)

anyone up for this


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 15, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> anyone up for this



 Yes. As long as nobody speaks.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 15, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Anyone know if theres a hidden sniper rifle anywhere in single player I can pick up(i'm a noobie, only got the game on Wed & want to cause mayhem from a rooftop!)


 Look for the yellow water tower in Paleto Bay!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 15, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Anyone know if theres a hidden sniper rifle anywhere in single player I can pick up(i'm a noobie, only got the game on Wed & want to cause mayhem from a rooftop!)


 
in the qairport up the top of the radar tower also.


----------



## Utopia (Nov 15, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> Yes. As long as nobody speaks.


 
I thought their commentary was quite funny!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 15, 2013)

I had to turn the sound off.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 15, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Whats your GT foggers?


Original fogbat (possibly original_fogbat? Something like that)

Some other nob had already taken fogbat


----------



## Voley (Nov 16, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:
			
		

> I had to turn the sound off.



I had to turn the whole fucking thing off. I think I understand why Americans are always shooting the shit out of each other.


----------



## Supine (Nov 20, 2013)

Had a read about the chilliad mystery stuff on the gta forums. Hilarious. Rock star must be pissing themselves.

At this rate I'll hit 100% by 2021.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 22, 2013)

NVP said:


> I had to turn the whole fucking thing off. I think I understand why Americans are always shooting the shit out of each other.



That's the purpose on on line, fun shooting americans randomly and indiscriminately.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2013)

I keeep on going back to this. the small detials crack me up. you can see the scotchness in some of the detial- I dont think the septics get most of it

the adverts for the delivery company- *Go Postal- we try not to lose it*

Also Post op delivery service

Pick your ring donut shop

bawsaq - the stock exchange

any more ?


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 23, 2013)

'Gyro day', kebab shop


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 23, 2013)

I quite liked the motor yacht, called 'Dignity' in one of the missions, nice Scottish reference


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2013)

Good Aids Pharmacy


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 23, 2013)

I just realised I've not played it for over a week


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 23, 2013)

Going to be playing later with a mate if anyone is around. Xbox gamtertag is BeardyDrummer if not already added


----------



## Supine (Nov 23, 2013)

Might go online for the first time now. Get in.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 23, 2013)

Has anyone noticed the reward for racing have gone down? Finally won enough to get everyone of my 10 cars unlocked for turbo


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2013)

Liqiuor hole off licence


----------



## Boycey (Nov 27, 2013)

now playing through single player, anyone had trevor's "scooter brothers" easter egg moment?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2013)

how do i get into the army base without attracting 5 * ? on single player mode/offline. cheers


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 15, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> how do i get into the army base without attracting 5 * ? on single player mode/offline. cheers



You always get stars but try jumping into the base in a car using the earth ramp next to the road tunnel under the base. Drive straight into hanger and nick the plane. You will die a lot.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2013)

done it via the ramp a few times on one the the losts bike - may get a beefy car next time to see if I can survive a bit longer....


----------



## Supine (Dec 16, 2013)

I cycled in past the guards and hid behind some cars. They found me eventually


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 16, 2013)

Always been chopper for me. Land near the plane and run like fuck. Saying that I never actually spotted the ramp, I may need to plug my PS3 back in soon to have a go


----------



## Boycey (Dec 17, 2013)

i've been trying to get the buzzard/lazer back to the airfield but they always suffer some kind of power loss just before i get there, anyone else get this?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2013)

Im selling my xbox to fund my PS4, Ill miss GTA V (I never even finished it)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a feeling it will come out on the ps4 , in the cracked version of the xbox version is an XML file that has the configuration for PC and ps4, allegedly...


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2013)

you can play PS3 version on PS4 can you not?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2013)

I didn't think the ps4 is backwards compatible , yet....


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2013)

tell you now


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2013)

you are correct, it wont play a PS3 game....


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2013)

That's shit

*When will this happen?*
Sony has been vague on the subject, only saying that the streaming service will be available in the near future. It's likely to arrive in 2014.


Read more: http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/how-to/game/3491430/how-play-ps3-games-on-ps4/#ixzz2nlgHWMSL


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2013)

All it really needs is a firmware / software update


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok didn't read the link first...


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 18, 2013)

They are probably hoping everyone will sell their old PS3 and games so people splash out again if the games are realesed on the PS4.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 18, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> They are probably hoping everyone will sell their old PS3 and games so people splash out again if the games are realesed on the PS4.


 
I probably will for GTA....

But not anything else.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I will sell my ps3 once I refurb it and most of my games. I will hold onto GTA5 and Skyrim incase they are needed when/if they become available.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 28, 2013)

just started playing this has been gathering dust for a bit

cops are more irritating just had to run up a mountain side to avoid them

ifruit app is taking about an hour to download 



looks good but throwing the car around is less rewarding that 4 or san..


----------



## Me76 (Dec 28, 2013)

Got this for the OH for Christmas so I have been having a go before I go back to work. Any tips for aiming while driving. I can't seem to get it at all.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 28, 2013)

use the handbrake more


----------



## jcsd (Dec 28, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> All it really needs is a firmware / software update


It's not that easy I'm afraid as it's not feasible to emulate the PS3 on a PS4 in a way that you could actually play games on and the PS3 chip set isn't included on the PS4 (as the PS2 chip set was included for some early PS3s and the PS chip set was for the original PS2s). When PS3 games do arrive on the PS4 they will be ports of the original.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 28, 2013)

hacked online lobbies and GTF!!!!1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2013)

unrepentant85 said:


> They are probably hoping everyone will sell their old PS3 and games so people splash out again if the games are realesed on the PS4.



Here, there was an offer where you could trade in the PS3 version of a game for a PS4 version, for free.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 29, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Here, there was an offer where you could trade in the PS3 version of a game for a PS4 version, for free.


That would be cool. Have not seen that deal yet though. Hopefully soon!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 31, 2013)

went online for the first time - is it al;ways full of arseholes in tanks blowing the shit out of everything and stopping everyone else having a bit of fun ?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 31, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> went online for the first time - is it al;ways full of arseholes in tanks blowing the shit out of everything and stopping everyone else having a bit of fun ?



well it was all like that when i went on the  other day....  seems there is hacked stuff going on.


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 2, 2014)

The tank isn't a hack. It is just near impossible to destroy. If you have a role of less than 100 you can forget about trying to kill them as you won't have the weapons you need.

However there is a lot of hacking/exploiting going on. I currently have over 1.3 billion gta dollars because I killed someone with a negative bounty. I was also gifted a shitload by some random player I don't know.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah pumped 100 bullets into some guy as he slowly walked right up to me, then shot me once......


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2014)

Cornwall version


----------



## Supine (Feb 13, 2014)

That is funny


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Cornwall version



thank you so much for that, i have just been crying with laughter


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

tidy! 
trying to get my bro to do a Welsh one


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2014)

Just back to this after a break as I wasn't getting anywhere.

I got in a loop of teargassing my neighbours, standing on top of the roof of my house taunting the police with a rocket launcher and consequently spending more time in hospital than anywhere else. Anyhow, normal service has now been resumed: I've destroyed the FIB building, Michael continues to win his family over via the medium of alcoholism and killing anyone that looks at his daughter twice. Franklin is getting mildly psychopathic due to the company he's keeping and Trevor? Well I found Trevor at the top of a mountain wearing a dress and raging that he was going to rip the liver out of a deer that had pissed on him. 

So all is well with the world and I feel that real progress is being made.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2014)

Having never owned a games console or played anything above Mario Kart, I took advantage of my new housemate's PS3 and am now hooked on this.

Handily, he had already completed it, so I've not really bothered with the actual story yet, just been bumbling around and occasionally trying to sneak into the army base, which they seem to take exception to 

Managed to parachute off the mountain and land on top of a moving train the other day, spent a good 25 mins just watching the scenery go by like a hobo 

Can handle the driving, but can't shoot for shit. Is there some sort of autoaiming? I looked in the options but all it has is 'assisted aiming', 'free aim' and 'standard', all of which seem to be exactly the same.

Should prob give the missions a go at some point.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2014)

you should be able to target using one of the triggers i think.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> you should be able to target using one of the triggers i think.


 
The left one closest seems to bring the weapon up, but then I have to use the mushroom thing on the right to aim and it's all over the place.

I feel like a grandad asking the kids how to programme a VCR right now


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2014)

it definitely has locked on aiming on the 360.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> The left one closest seems to bring the weapon up, but then I have to use the mushroom thing on the right to aim and it's all over the place.
> 
> I feel like a grandad asking the kids how to programme a VCR right now


Don't use the mushroom thing. The left trigger locks in then you press the right trigger and should hit the target you're locked in on. Unless you've got it set on 'free aim' or whatever, that makes it more difficult.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 26, 2014)

Fair enough, I'll tinker when I get home, probably just need to keep practising on the range to be honest.


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Fair enough, I'll tinker when I get home, probably just need to keep practising on the range to be honest.


I think you might need to reset it to 'assisted aiming'. Sounds like you've got it on the free aim one which is the most difficult.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 11, 2014)

Proper glitch. Under water walking selfie


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice pants.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 15, 2014)

I've started the missions, the Life Invader one actually made me jump, lol.

I'm not sure what I was expecting to happen, but for some reason it wasn't that  

Still not 'met' Trevor yet.


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2014)

Well I think I've wrung pretty much everything I want out of this game now so it's time for The Big Score. Only problem is I can't remember how to kick it off.  Was I supposed to collect some stuff first or something? I got sidetracked by going on rampages as Trevor and base jumping out of helicopters. Anyone remember? I've tried going to the main "H" spot on the map as all three characters and no luck.


----------



## Utopia (May 20, 2014)

Voley said:


> Well I think I've wrung pretty much everything I want out of this game now so it's time for The Big Score. Only problem is I can't remember how to kick it off.  Was I supposed to collect some stuff first or something? I got sidetracked by going on rampages as Trevor and base jumping out of helicopters. Anyone remember? I've tried going to the main "H" spot on the map as all three characters and no luck.


 
The strip club my friend, as in real life, it all starts in the strip club !


----------



## Voley (May 20, 2014)

Utopia said:


> The strip club my friend, as in real life, it all starts in the strip club !


Ah, that's where I've been going wrong. I kept trying to go back to the disused warehouse place. Ta.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 20, 2014)

Rumours of a next gen/PC release at E3 .

I'd be more than happy to play it again


----------



## Voley (May 28, 2014)

Well I've finally done the main story. What a fucking great game that was.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2014)

Now get watchdogs


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2014)

Still only on 80ish percent so there's a bit of life in it yet. I now have the dosh to buy some big businesses - anyone know which ones throw up good missions? I've got the drug smuggling airport, Downtown Cabs and the Vanilla Unicorn already.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay, it's on PC (and those new fangled consoles) in the autumn


----------



## Supine (Jun 10, 2014)

Reckon I'll get it again for ps4


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 10, 2014)

I loved it on the 360, but don't think I'll pay up for it again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

It just feels like the same game for the past decade. Which is great if you love it but after Vice City it felt a bit samey to me...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 12, 2014)

I know what you mean, it's the same feeling i get with Fifa every year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I know what you mean, it's the same feeling i get with Fifa every year.



Yup and one sadly I think we might soon getting with the Battlefield games...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2014)

Woosh! that one went over you head i feel LOL

anyways, the new PS4 and Xbone version has first person mode....

get the fuck in.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 5, 2014)

PC version delayed


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2014)

Well tonight is the night, but probly wont get to play it till tomorrow night when i get home from work!


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2014)

Do I shell out?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 18, 2014)

I think if you've already played it to death on ps3/xbox360, the value proposition is pretty low. Wait for it to get cheap or 2nd hand. If you haven't played it yet, then this is the definitive version


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2014)

Just saw this 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...mals-on-ps4-and-xbox-one.html#~oW4yn42SEu0D7I


----------



## D'wards (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone noticed any obvious differences as of yet? I noticed the trains are now passenger trains and may be hijackable, and you can duck down and hide in your car when being chased by the filth.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 24, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I know what you mean, it's the same feeling i get with Fifa every year.


 
Theres only so many ways you can depict men in short shorts kicking a ball around a field.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't wait for this on PC. This thread has some artfully composed screenshots from the PS4 version and it's just amazing. So much detail!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 26, 2014)

Just got this (and a PS4) the other day.  Only played maybe a couple of hours, but very impressed at how amazing it looks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2014)

First person makes it marginally more interesting...


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 28, 2014)

Cant wait for the Nintendo Wii version.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 1, 2014)

old shite XBOX died, so we bought another cos we use it as a DVD player. I am having the start the whole fucking thing again. MY biggest issue is that I always put on the country & western stations as Im cruising around now.nnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 16, 2015)

PC version is delayed until 24th March.

It's going to require 65GB of hard drive space!

There are a few 4K res screenshots linked here:

http://www.vg247.com/2015/01/13/gta-5-pc-4k-screenshots/


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 7, 2015)

Back playing this, but finding it hard to get missions to start.   Do you just drive around and hope something happens?  Still, at least it's good fun just driving around, exploring and kicking shit off with the cops.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 10, 2015)

Heists today 

Sneak peek / review article

Sounds like they might actually have been worth the long wait (maybe).


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 11, 2015)

If you can get in...... Wouldn't work for me last night on the psn.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 19, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> PC version is delayed until 24th March.
> 
> It's going to require 65GB of hard drive space!
> 
> ...



My inside track working on the PC version tells me that there should be no more delays *cough* and that it's 'fucking gorgeous'. If you've got a good spec PC and a nice monitor it will be jaw dropping stuff by all accounts.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 19, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> My inside track working on the PC version tells me that there should be no more delays *cough* and that it's 'fucking gorgeous'. If you've got a good spec PC and a nice monitor it will be jaw dropping stuff by all accounts.


Well, it was delayed again to 14th April after I wrote that 
I'll wait for the reviews before I buy a copy.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 19, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Well, it was delayed again to 14th April after I wrote that
> I'll wait for the reviews before I buy a copy.



Hahh sorry, didnt spot that - I spoke to him last night and he told me it shouldn't change. Still fixing bugs though* I'd speak to said person about release dates and he'd just laugh and say "no chance". 

*BugStar (Pest Control) is named after the system they use to check for in-game bugs at Rockstar. (aka in-house, crappy programmers gag).


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 19, 2015)

Ive just got a bonus at work so I can actually afford to buy a proper PC. Really looking forward to playing some PC games again, especially this and Elite Dangerous.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 29, 2015)

Some new screen shots, trailer this week apparently.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 30, 2015)

Preordered. Do we know how big the download is going to be? I gather it'll preload on Steam maybe a week before, but if it really is 50GB, then (a) I need to make sure it doesn't disrupt my internet connection as it happens and (b) probably need to leave my PC on overnight.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 30, 2015)

mauvais said:


> Preordered. Do we know how big the download is going to be? I gather it'll preload on Steam maybe a week before, but if it really is 50GB, then (a) I need to make sure it doesn't disrupt my internet connection as it happens and (b) probably need to leave my PC on overnight.



IIRC I was told about 65gb. 


Buy an SSD!

Edit: changed to 65gb


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 30, 2015)

Speaking to my man on the inside over the weekend - he says when he works on a game he usually has a list of things they want to do to the game before it's released, but for time and/or technical reasons they don't get to do them. But on this PC version he says there is nothing left to do, everything they can do they have thrown in there - hence the delays. 

He reckons until Direct X12 comes out, (which apparently will be a massive game changer, more than any GPU or CPU upgrade) this is as good as you're going get graphically on any machine.*

*personal taste not included


----------



## mauvais (Mar 30, 2015)

It's because it's an internal investment. Game engines like this - and half the assets/content too - don't get torn up and remade each time, they just evolve. So, by putting effort into the PC version, you build the foundations for the next console version, as well as proving it up a little. The PC sales in isolation might or might not justify the expenditure, but we know that any future versions of GTA will sell regardless, so there's no risk there, and now all the hardware across PC & consoles is very similar anyway.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2015)

mauvais said:


> It's because it's an internal investment. Game engines like this - and half the assets/content too - don't get torn up and remade each time, they just evolve. So, by putting effort into the PC version, you build the foundations for the next console version, as well as proving it up a little. The PC sales in isolation might or might not justify the expenditure, but we know that any future versions of GTA will sell regardless, so there's no risk there, and now all the hardware across PC & consoles is very similar anyway.



I agree, but a good spec PC these days is still much better than a PS4.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 31, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> I agree, but a good spec PC these days is still much better than a PS4.


PC specs generally exceed console capability, but I mean beyond PS4/XBone. Generally you get a couple of GTA games for each hardware cycle, so it might take a while, but a powerful engine designed to extract the maximum from a contemporary PC makes it much easier to turn up on PS5 or whatever with an apparently 'next gen' game.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2015)

I asked about the screenshots. They are all in game shots run in debug mode with a 4k monitor and 8xMSAA. You'd "need a Titan X card or two, to see it play at that resolution". However a good PC and graphics card will look "pretty close" to the shots shown.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 31, 2015)

mauvais said:


> PC specs generally exceed console capability, but I mean beyond PS4/XBone. Generally you get a couple of GTA games for each hardware cycle, so it might take a while, but a powerful engine designed to extract the maximum from a contemporary PC makes it much easier to turn up on PS5 or whatever with an apparently 'next gen' game.



Ah ok yeah agreed. Apparently the new version of DirectX is the game changer. I had it explained to me and it sounds incredible, but it was a bit over my head and i cant remember any of the technical gubbins.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 31, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Ah ok yeah agreed. Apparently the new version of DirectX is the game changer. I had it explained to me and it sounds incredible, but it was a bit over my head and i cant remember any of the technical gubbins.


I hadn't looked into it before but it does seem significant.

It lets you combine multiple graphics card in an open way, rather than having to match multiples of the exact same card. It should also be more efficient.

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/directx/archive/2014/03/20/directx-12.aspx


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 2, 2015)

GTA5 PC Trailer at 3pm this afternoon.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 2, 2015)

The Heists have certainly added a bit more game to the game.  I'm enjoying them. Even if it does mean getting called a fucking retard by American 13 year olds when I drive the wrong way or something.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 9, 2015)

Just the 7 discs in the case if you're not downloading from Steam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 9, 2015)

65 gb....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 10, 2015)

All future PC updates will come out with other platform updates.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2015)

im looking forward to this, although ive already completed it on the PS3


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone playing yet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just went to Argos and bought it for £34.99 with $1,000,000 in game cash ( half in offline other online ) it's gonna take a while to install on 7 discs , but tbh I'm quite happy to pay for it ( even after paying for it on PS3 )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2015)

still installing 90 mins later lol...


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 14, 2015)

Barking_Mad said:


> Anyone playing yet?


I succumbed and bought it last night. An hour and 20 minutes later (thank goodness for fast broadband) I was playing it. Only done the 1st mission. Seems like fun so far...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 14, 2015)

ive got 156mb b/band , this last bit is well slow,but i suppose im not the only one doing it now, ah well first world problems , eh ?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 15, 2015)

Waiting for my free copy from by brother on Steam. *drums fingers*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 15, 2015)

well, it certainly looks lovely, first person is interesting.

Coming back to Los Santos is like coming back home


----------



## mauvais (Apr 16, 2015)

As I'm strictly PC, I've never played V before, so these are first impressions on the whole thing.

The world is amazing - although I'm aware this has been said many times before for lesser titles, we must be converging on actual photorealism/reality now. Some contexts - tree density - aren't as good as others, but otherwise it's pretty incredible.

Technically it works great, although I have a reasonably good PC.

As for the story mode, hmm. I've got a little past the point of access to all three characters, and so far it's a bit by-the-numbers, even though I was looking forward to exactly what GTA does. It feels a bit like a reboot of GTA:SA, which of course it is to some extent, and is fine if that's what it is, but it's just a bit too close.

Because the last games were so great, and partly because it's been 7 years (FFS), I feel a bit like there's a pressing requirement on me to try and extract brilliant times from it, if that makes sense. It means I'm always thinking, 'what if I've missed something', or 'what's best to do next', rather than just exploring & letting it flow.

So far it hasn't really shown off what the engine can do - the magic of GTA is often in surprise set pieces & variety, whereas other games just use much narrower capabilities. There are a couple of exceptions, like pulling/pushing large objects with a car, but not much else yet. Maybe it'll come.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 18, 2015)

Downloading now! 

60 gigs, fuck me!


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2015)

Just installed a new GPU just to play this game. Nvidia GTX 750 Ti
Just got to D/L the game now.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2015)

So someone has come up with a script hook, and put in a native menu to let you spawn stuff, make your vehicle invincible, etc.

Now it's a proper sandbox game. For my part, this happened:


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2015)

You can also balance things on top of other things:


----------



## Dandred (Apr 25, 2015)

Great game, amazing fun. I keep getting loads of lag at random points though. I've even turned down the resolution to 1200x1020 and still happening. 

I really need a new MB but can find one that supports my still very good Qx9650 @4ghz and ddr2 ram.  My current my can only support 4gbs. 

Otherwise I have to get new cpu, mb and ram. 

What to do?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 25, 2015)

Holy fuck, just updated my Nvidia drivers, wow. playing at full resolution with bells as at about 50%!


----------



## mauvais (May 22, 2015)

I've been writing a mod for this, called Enhanced Native Trainer


----------



## Dandred (Jun 5, 2015)

Just finished this. 

Amazing game. Any decent mods out there yet? 

Did anyone do A or B?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2015)

Ive rebought it second hand on my PS4...... i kind of figured you can't really run out of stuff to do on it....


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm at 79.8% complete.....

been playing it for ages, I need another 20 million $ to buy the last cinema....

the only stuff left for me to do is all the spaceship parts and the notes.... plus some mini/side missions.


----------



## westcoast1 (Jun 17, 2015)

I love GTA 5. But online on pc is abit of a joke as it is full of hackers. Had some cool hackers though who showered me with cash bags and made one online player constantly have a ufo over his head and some over cool stuff. But most of them just cheat and mess up online.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 18, 2015)

What are you doing to make money once the main story line is over BOB?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2015)

Dandred said:


> What are you doing to make money once the main story line is over BOB?




being playing the stock market but not making much, it's only Michael I have and issue with, the others have hundreds of millions, however I'm making 400k a week on the golf club and large cinema with him, so just need to wait a bit before I can buy the others. So that's why im trying to do all the side stuff, or getting a taxi from one end of the map to the other and skipping it to speed up time!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2015)

The last Triathlon is 30 mins!!!! fuck me....

81% done now...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2015)

83% now trying to get all space ship parts, but fuck me it's boring now with no side missions....

not sure why I thought I could ever 100% it.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2015)

Not sure why you would want to bother?


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2015)

Stick it on my CV?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 3, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Stick it on my CV?


Best reason to carry on. Well done!


----------



## starfish (Jul 4, 2015)

I've tried to get back into it but after having played all previous GTA's I'm struggling. It's too sameish. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Supine (Jul 4, 2015)

You could also waste time trying to solve the mystery

http://www.reddit.com/r/chiliadmystery/

I can't believe these people are still at it


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 9, 2015)

Finally got around to buying GTA V after trading in a bunch of games I never played any more, plus moving the PS3 out of the main living room into a dedicated games room. 8)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 15, 2015)

How does GTA Online actually work, then? I did the intro/tutorial stuff and am now just about to wander about and get into various activities/races/etc. but looking at the map there only ever seem to be about half-a-dozen other players in the world with me. Is it sharded across servers somehow? Are there PvE and PvP servers?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 15, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> How does GTA Online actually work, then? I did the intro/tutorial stuff and am now just about to wander about and get into various activities/races/etc. but looking at the map there only ever seem to be about half-a-dozen other players in the world with me. Is it sharded across servers somehow? Are there PvE and PvP servers?


Call up jobs on ya mobile phone innit. The missions are good, but have a go of all, including heists


----------



## moon (Sep 15, 2015)

Remember that Gamechangers is on tonight
Daniel Radcliffe in the first trailer for BBC's Grand Theft Auto drama The Gamechangers

Daniel Radcliffe in the first trailer for BBC's Grand Theft Auto drama The Gamechangers


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 15, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Call up jobs on ya mobile phone innit. The missions are good, but have a go of all, including heists


What about the number of players - is that why there's virtually nobody just driving around, they're all doing missions/heists? Is there any meaningful PvP in the game at all?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 15, 2015)

On the 360 you get up to 16 players in each game I think. If its a boring room without any pvp then you change room in the settings menu, you will find someone to fight if you want to.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 16, 2015)

Seriously tempted to buy this now it's on PC


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 16, 2015)

moon said:


> Remember that Gamechangers is on tonight
> Daniel Radcliffe in the first trailer for BBC's Grand Theft Auto drama The Gamechangers
> 
> Daniel Radcliffe in the first trailer for BBC's Grand Theft Auto drama The Gamechangers



Watched... interesting but not riveting drama. It filled in a few gaps in my knowledge of game history. 

Luckily I've been playing games since Sam Houser was in nappies so recon I've got enough to comment on the phenomena of GTA. played one a long time back and didn't get on with the whole idea of mayhem and no morals that went with it, although could see how it was an accomplished bit of game design. Obviously had to play GTAv as it was such a rave revue prodoct, and loved it... even though it kept the violent dark side of things going. But I gotta say it's really an adults only entertainment in my view, kids that I speak to, some have played it way under the suggested 18yr rating and then speak about killing in such a lighthearted way that I do wonder that its given them a de-sensitising and also unrealistic view of violence and the consequences that go with it. 

That's my threepence worth...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 1, 2015)

Just finished the main storyline tonight - played the Deathwish ending and also the Kill Trevor one (which was rather underwhelming).

Michael and Trevor are two of the richest characters I've ever seen in a game - they have so much more depth than Joel and Ellie, or Shepherd. Franklin just comes across as C.J. mk 2 though - seems like a real wasted opportunity.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2015)

got the game on discount.  not installed yet.. ned  more space


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2015)

now installing


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2015)

GTA V Mod Adds 4K Textures, Game Looks Utterly Ridiculous


----------



## dweller (Dec 8, 2015)

Looks amazing, my pc won't be able to run that.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone got the new Executives update?

The yacht is 6 million clams, i only have about 1m, so will be a while until i can afford it. I like the fact its quite hard to buy expensive things - makes you work for it.


----------



## 8den (Dec 16, 2015)

I skyped yesterday to find my brother in law letting my. 3yo play it, it was driving around going to the "Christmas toy shop"


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2015)

8den said:


> I skyped yesterday to find my brother in law letting my. 3yo play it, it was driving around going to the "Christmas toy shop"


If you can limit it to just driving might be okay - although praps the passerby NPSs come out with profanity, i can't quite recall.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 21, 2015)

6 Milling, i have 500k! 

just looked you can buy 8m doll hairs for £65 lol


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 24, 2016)

Not quite shifted enough of the sinusitis to be able to lose myself in a game at the moment, but I can just about manage to stare inanely at this:

San Andreas State: Animal Cam

The best version of GTAV currently available. Deer cam.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2016)

love it


----------



## souljacker (Mar 24, 2016)

It's on 4 stars right now. Lots of heat for a deer to deal with.


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2016)

This deer is very clumsy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 24, 2016)

It tries to walk into walls quite a lot.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2016)

When I was watching it ran off a cliff, recovered from that and ran into a train.  It bounced off the train, made it across a busy road and then legged it straight off the dock into the harbour.  It then spent about three minutes trying to figure out how not to be halfway inside the sea bed, and then it started galloping underwater towards something else.

At which point I went to bed.

I quite liked it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

It just fell off a cliff.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

And now it's in the air base being shot at.  (((Deer)))


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

A policeman just called it an "asshole". 

This is too disturbing for words.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

I love that you're actually watching this


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2016)

Voley said:


> And now it's in the air base being shot at.  (((Deer)))



I was watching that bit too, pretty sure it caused a tank to decimate several vehicles while it merrily galloped away


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

A thing I have learned since watching the deer and its antics: they no longer apprehend you if you are wanted and come into contact with them. They did in IV, yes? What happens now? They just kill you? I think I read you don't respawn at the hospital anymore, but at a checkpoint? So would that be like the last mission checkpoint or if you slept in a bed?

I really wish they'd introduce proper saving. I hate hate hate it when games don't let you save whenever the fuck you want. There's no excuse for it. It's never anything other than frustrating. Particularly open world games like this.

I guess I could get on board with the idea of no saving if you're in the middle of a proper mission - to force some kind of consequence for fucking up. But not letting you save when just out and about is really annoying.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> A thing I have learned since watching the deer and its antics: they no longer apprehend you if you are wanted and come into contact with them. They did in IV, yes? What happens now? They just kill you? I think I read you don't respawn at the hospital anymore, but at a checkpoint? So would that be like the last mission checkpoint or if you slept in a bed?
> 
> I really wish they'd introduce proper saving. I hate hate hate it when games don't let you save whenever the fuck you want. There's no excuse for it. It's never anything other than frustrating. Particularly open world games like this.
> 
> I guess I could get on board with the idea of no saving if you're in the middle of a proper mission - to force some kind of consequence for fucking up. But not letting you save when just out and about is really annoying.



Have you not played GTA V? (genuine question)

You can save whenever you like and you can be 'busted' rather than 'wasted' if the police get close enough and you're disarmed / inactive.

That's the game mode anyway, not sure about online, think it's the same

EDIT - if you're killed online you just respawn near where you died


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 25, 2016)

The deer has an invincibility mod so different rules I'm guessing


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 25, 2016)

we need some DLC for this soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 25, 2016)

The Octagon said:


> Have you not played GTA V? (genuine question)
> 
> You can save whenever you like and you can be 'busted' rather than 'wasted' if the police get close enough and you're disarmed / inactive.
> 
> ...



No, I don't have it. I'm considering buying it. I've played IV, not V.

The deer does have immunity, I didn't know that would make it un-bustable - just thought it made it invulnerable. I'd been watching some let's plays and they didn't get busted either, but perhaps they were never close enough.

So if you're busted, is it the same deal as in IV? You end up at the cop shop with money missing?

You can save wherever though? That's great. I didn't think that was the case, again because of the let's plays I was watching. Particularly the one that went through from the beginning and had the whole tutorial telling Franklin he could save by sleeping.


----------



## Voley (Mar 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> You can save wherever though? That's great.


You could save it whenever you wanted, I'm sure. Been ages since I played but it would've bugged the hell out of me if you couldn't.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my main save always starts with wanted stars  so reckon you must be able to save it when you like...


----------



## Voley (Mar 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love that you're actually watching this


I'm not. I'm not watching a pretend deer running around a pretend world at 3am at all. I've got much better things to do, thanks.

The deer just fronted it out with two tanks. They both blasted him. It was like Tiananmen Square but worse.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 26, 2016)

Voley said:


> I'm not. I'm not watching a pretend deer running around a pretend world at 3am at all. I've got much better things to do, thanks.
> 
> The deer just fronted it out with two tanks. They both blasted him. It was like Tiananmen Square but worse.



This post makes me realise I'm not the only one who questions my life when I'm watching gaming video at 3 in the morning


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 26, 2016)

Deer has a 4 star wanted rating right now, and is being chased down a beach by a SWAT team ... 

ETA: it got away by hiding underwater (remarkable creatures deer)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

Damn it, I'm going to buy it.

Thanks, Deerbama


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 26, 2016)

Loved playing this game about 2yrs ago on the '360. As its so good I've bought it again to play again but this time on the 'One. 20% or so in and it's as amusing the second time round. Takes some doing to get around all the swearing and n word especially if potty mouth aint yer thing. .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a filthy mouth, so that won't bother me, and I'm comfortable enough hearing the n word in this kind of thing.

The gender bullshit will bother me, but I'll avoid that as much as humanly possible. It says something when Saints Row is far and away more progressive on that front.

It's downloading now.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, I don't have it. I'm considering buying it. I've played IV, not V.
> elling Franklin he could save by sleeping.


This should be right up your street for screenshots etc, no?

Get yourself ScriptHook and a trainer (ENT ) and enjoy manipulating the real world sandbox nature of the thing. Once you've done the story, if that's your thing, obviously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

Where are all the mods and trainers and so on? Is there a specific website or are they littered around?


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I have a filthy mouth, so that won't bother me, and I'm comfortable enough hearing the n word in this kind of thing.
> 
> The gender bullshit will bother me, but I'll avoid that as much as humanly possible. It says something when Saints Row is far and away more progressive on that front.
> 
> It's downloading now.



Its a great game, say goodbye to your easter weekend. Swearing is not such a biggie this time round as kids older.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

And yes, looking forward to screenshots. Particularly to using the in-game phone camera thing. I've seen some beautiful pictures people have taken just with that, never mind 4K textures and ReShade.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Where are all the mods and trainers and so on? Is there a specific website or are they littered around?


Script Hook V - AB Software Development

GTA5-Mods.com - Your source for the latest GTA 5 car mods, scripts, tools and more.

ScriptHook is the enabler for all the mods - the author is a good guy. I (with input from others) wrote Enhanced Native Trainer that you can find on the latter site, although several others are available. In theory everything else uploaded to that site has been checked for malware etc but I'm not sure. In the early days people did put such stuff into mods.

Don't access the online game with any of that stuff installed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, I'll take a look. I remember back playing IV I had no problem giving myself unlimited ammo and health - sometimes I want to go through the story missions without getting pissed off about the stupid mechanics, sometimes I want to challenge myself... either way, I reckon I'll grab your trainer


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

Is this it, mauvais : Enhanced Native Trainer


----------



## mauvais (Mar 26, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is this it, mauvais : Enhanced Native Trainer


It is indeed. Another update is due out soon but I'm not so active with developing it any more - the pain-in-the-arse world of gaming and gamers having something to do with that


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Mar 26, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Loved playing this game about 2yrs ago on the '360. As its so good I've bought it again to play again but this time on the 'One. 20% or so in and it's as amusing the second time round. Takes some doing to get around all the swearing and n word especially if potty mouth aint yer thing. .



The beauty of GTA is everything is parodied, the use of racial slurs is basically used to stereotype, the main characters are three common American lifestyles, even the social media rip of LifeInvader should prove it.

Its why I love Rockstar, as much as they create fantastic games, they know how to make issues raised to a community.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 26, 2016)

Got it up and running. Fun so far. Better controls than GTAIV. I like combat with kb&m but driving is impossible, so I've switched to gamepad.

Doing some experimenting to find the best method for hud-less screenshots. Snapmatic is fun, but it doesn't save the full res picture, which is shit. You can make screenshots from the Editor, but it's a lot of faff to go through. I'll have to see if there's a no-hud toggle in any of the trainers. I've found a free cam mod. Time stop would round out the holy trinity, but I suspect that's too much to ask for.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh boy. The editor is AMAZING.

 

(I've really trashed Lamar's van )

I can guarantee I'll never finish this game.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 27, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got it up and running. Fun so far. Better controls than GTAIV. I like combat with kb&m but driving is impossible, so I've switched to gamepad.
> 
> Doing some experimenting to find the best method for hud-less screenshots. Snapmatic is fun, but it doesn't save the full res picture, which is shit. You can make screenshots from the Editor, but it's a lot of faff to go through. I'll have to see if there's a no-hud toggle in any of the trainers. I've found a free cam mod. Time stop would round out the holy trinity, but I suspect that's too much to ask for.


No HUD is an option. You can slow time down by about 100x but not stop it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 29, 2016)

Really enjoying it.

Got as far as starting to plan my first heist - the jewellery store.

The dialogue and acting are first class. And it's very pretty. I don't have any graphics mods installed, except for my own rudimentary ReShade preset. I've taken a couple of pictures, but tbh I don't think I'll take too many.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been playing with pools, which is basically gaining access to ALL the vehicles or peds in the world and manipulating them. So you can have all the peds die or abandon their cars as soon as they're created, which makes for some cool apocalyptic scenes.

Hopefully I'll put something out in the next week or two.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm still tempted, even though it's been a couple of years, and I've seen it played through by YTers several times. I'll prolly only zoom around in cars exploring, so it's gonna have to be reduced by more than a third before I buy it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

Dialogue remains compelling. 

I'm at 26% completion, which seems like far too much because I don't want it to end. I feel like I've barely scratched the surface.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 1, 2016)

The story is only about 50% of the game


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

That 26% is what it says next to my save, rather than on the stats menu. Can't remember what it says on there. Not the same I don't think. 

I've got to the point where Michael's family have left him. Franklin has his new safehouse. Trevor has blown up the biker trailer park.

I really like playing as Michael. I know prevailing opinion seems to be Trevor is where it's at because lol he so funny what a cray-cray guy lol mental health issues are funny, etc. But there's something about Michael's middle-class (upper-middle class I guess) troubles juxtaposed with the life of crime, it seems to work really nicely. I guess that's what the Sopranos was about - I didn't watch it past the first episode.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw, you are just ahead of me in the story. Michael's family are gone and Trevor has done the bikers and moved to LS. Im gonna change how I played it as far as I can choice wise from my first game about 18 months ago. Such a funny game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 1, 2016)

you've still got a fair way to go


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

I HATE flying. I can't land. I freak out and use the L stick to move left and right instead of L/R bumpers, and start to roll instead of just turning. And I can't get the approach right, and I can't reduce speed correctly, and landing strips are too short... HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE.

I ended up skipping the first flying mission with Trevor. I just couldn't land.

Can they all be skipped? I haven't bought the airfield yet, so I haven't done any of the flying side quests, nor done any practicing. I suppose I should do that. Presumably I can buy the air field, and just take the plane out and circle round and try to land over and over. 

HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

Also I've lost Trevor's car.

I had it last when I went to blow up the rival Meth lab. When the house blew up, there was a conveniently placed quad bike right in front of me, so I got on that to leave the area. I figured, your personal car always ends up respawning at your safe house or being impounded anyway, so no matter.

Only it hasn't done.

Trevor's getting real tired of a series of successively shit cars I keep stealing for him.

Maybe I'll try to find that Meth lab place again to see if it's still there. I can't remember where it was now.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 1, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I HATE flying. I can't land. I freak out and use the L stick to move left and right instead of L/R bumpers, and start to roll instead of just turning. And I can't get the approach right, and I can't reduce speed correctly, and landing strips are too short... HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE.


Have you done the flying school tutorials?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 1, 2016)

Nope. The only flying experience I have is Trevor's first flying mission thing. Where Ron kept telling me to set off the explosives but I must have missed the tool-tip because I had no idea how to 

I'll go and do those then. I'd originally put them off because I remembered how much I hated the helicopter flying in IV. Then it foisted a flying main mission on me and it was hell.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 2, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That 26% is what it says next to my save, rather than on the stats menu. Can't remember what it says on there. Not the same I don't think.
> 
> I've got to the point where Michael's family have left him. Franklin has his new safehouse. Trevor has blown up the biker trailer park.
> 
> I really like playing as Michael. I know prevailing opinion seems to be Trevor is where it's at because lol he so funny what a cray-cray guy lol mental health issues are funny, etc. But there's something about Michael's middle-class (upper-middle class I guess) troubles juxtaposed with the life of crime, it seems to work really nicely. I guess that's what the Sopranos was about - I didn't watch it past the first episode.


I think part of the reason some people like Trevor is because he's at least true to something/himself, whereas the rest just act in a shallow, reactive way.

Anyway if you've lost his car, then it should either be a map icon or you're not meant to have it right now. IIRC sometimes the game makes things unavailable, not sure why.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2016)

The flying missions at the airfield are really hard, VP. It's one bit I never completed. First few are good fun but there's one where you had to destroy a rival airbase with quite accurate bombing that I tried loads and loads of times but with no luck. Even more difficult if you've not done the flying tutorial though, I'd imagine.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 2, 2016)

I think it's all pretty easy, except for the crappy turbulence that means you can't fly straight. I play using mouse and keyboard though, and I can work a flight simulator (not that that counts for much).

The worst bit is the thrust is basically binary: try to slow down and the engine cuts out, at which point you drop like a stone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 2, 2016)

I started playing with m&kb but found driving more annoying than it should have been. Because of what you mention about thrust tbh. With triggers/sticks you can push a little bit for a little bit of speed, or all the way for maximum speed. With a key it's all or nothing. I usually prefer m&kb (I played the Saints Row games with it), but it was a bit too frustrating for me in this. That said, I didn't persevere. I'm sure if I had done I'd have got used to it.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 3, 2016)

I use mouse and keyboard for walking and have a joypad for driving and flying.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That 26% is what it says next to my save, rather than on the stats menu. Can't remember what it says on there. Not the same I don't think.
> 
> I've got to the point where Michael's family have left him. Franklin has his new safehouse. Trevor has blown up the biker trailer park.
> 
> I really like playing as Michael. I know prevailing opinion seems to be Trevor is where it's at because lol he so funny what a cray-cray guy lol mental health issues are funny, etc. But there's something about Michael's middle-class (upper-middle class I guess) troubles juxtaposed with the life of crime, it seems to work really nicely. I guess that's what the Sopranos was about - I didn't watch it past the first episode.


I think this is the big plus of the 3 character system. Plating as Trevor can be fun, but I don't think you could do a full game with him as the only character. Not if you want the game to have any emotional weight anyway.

Eta- plus the best Trevor bits are when you switch back to him and find him in a dress surrounded by dead bodies, or something.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 3, 2016)

Trevor's car came back. Well, I got the notice it had been impounded, I haven't been to pick it up yet.

Not sure why it took so long.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2016)

emanymton said:
			
		

> Eta- plus the best Trevor bits are when you switch back to him and find him in a dress surrounded by dead bodies, or something.



Passed out in his pants and about to be hit by a train was my favourite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 17, 2016)

Mr. QofG's is currently playing this and I am watching. I love the two English 'stalkers'


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 23, 2016)

I'v just discovered the movie editor built into this, and wasted a few hours finding my inner film maker. It wasnt a feature of the old 360 version but on my replay on xbox 1, there it is, just like the pc version only not as good.


----------



## Boycey (Jul 4, 2016)

Voley said:


> Passed out in his pants and about to be hit by a train was my favourite.



scooter brothers!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 11, 2016)

Cunning Stunts out tomorrow - looks great


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 13, 2016)

It's been £18 on Amazon today - but only through their own games library - which I want nothing to do with, so I'm hanging on for Steam's winter sale.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2016)

This is pretty cool. Plus Trevor dancing!! 

GTA 5 Pride modification aims 'to honour' Orlando attack victims


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2016)

Cunning Stunts is superb - i'm actually quite good at the racing, its the mixing it up with other prats i'm not so hot at. Fishtailing tossers


----------



## bromley (Aug 2, 2016)

Starting replaying this on my new PC (in WDHD 144Hz & max settings ) having completed the PS3 version after it just came out. I forgot what a great game this is! 

Anyone have problems playing it on Windows 10?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2016)

I want to get this on pc but 3 years old and 23 quid? I thought older games were meant to be cheap!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2016)

It only came out on pc last year and is the far superior version


----------



## bromley (Aug 9, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> It only came out on pc last year and is the far superior version


Indeed the graphics are ridiculous. Also I don't remember the stock car racing in the PS3 version?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2016)

bromley said:


> Indeed the graphics are ridiculous. Also I don't remember the stock car racing in the PS3 version?



That's the recent 'Cunning stunts' update isn't it, the older consoles aren't supported anymore. 

Which, as a PS3 player, is annoying as it looks good fun


----------



## Dandred (Aug 11, 2016)

Do you have to buy the cunning stunts, or just let it update?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 11, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Do you have to buy the cunning stunts, or just let it update?



should be free upate, there has been no paid for DLC so far.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 30, 2016)

Good news and bad news...
Very pleased to report that i got a world record in a race, bad news is that it means I get a special tattoo, that i don't like...


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 26, 2017)

Just started playing this again for the Xbox one instead of 360. It's ace, apart from the driving isn't as good as GTA 4. Or the characters.

Still, it's a fantastic game, better than 99% of stuff out there, even now.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Mar 1, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Or the characters.


 Trevor is my favourite video game character ever. But each to their own I suppose


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 18, 2017)

If you have an hour or so to spare...


----------



## Voley (Apr 18, 2017)

Yep. I watched the whole thing.  Quite fancy playing Vice City again after that.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2017)

Best thing, the guy says he's gonna do a history of Dizzy video at some point this year


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 27, 2017)

Right. Got bored of waiting for this to end up at a knock down price so I've gone and bought it. Its pretty immense! Would appreciate a few tips for a GTA5 newbie. (vice city was the last GTA I played).


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 27, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> Right. Got bored of waiting for this to end up at a knock down price so I've gone and bought it. Its pretty immense! Would appreciate a few tips for a GTA5 newbie. (vice city was the last GTA I played).



No tips as such, and it is immense as you say, wish I was playing it for the first time again. Its such a fully imagined world, a real work of art.
Oh, one tip, if you do online set it to free aim as the lobbies are not so filled with squeaking kids trying to run up and gun you down.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 28, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> No tips as such, and it is immense as you say, wish I was playing it for the first time again. Its such a fully imagined world, a real work of art.
> Oh, one tip, if you do online set it to free aim as the lobbies are not so filled with squeaking kids trying to run up and gun you down.



Not bothered about online gaming - too many wankers/obsessive nerds.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Follow the ingame stock markets and invest accordingly.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 2, 2017)

ha ha - just blew up a thinly disguised mark zuckerburg. And had to close down someone's  porn pop ups on their work pc as part of the scenario. I was stoned off my gord and laughing like a drain at the thought of my other half coming in and demanding to know what the fuck i was up to. ("its not what it looks like - honest!") love it.  the game is an amazing  piece of work.
not come across any of the misogyny that some have highlighted - thought that was much more to the fore in previous versions.


----------



## D'wards (May 2, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> not come across any of the misogyny that some have highlighted - thought that was much more to the fore in previous versions.


I think the misogyny accusations are based in the fact you can be violent against female NPCs in the game. And in isolation the footage of a man stamping on a woman in the street looks bad, but those moaners obviously have never played the game.


----------



## Wookey (May 2, 2017)

GTA V is the apex of mankind's creativity. The only way now is down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 6, 2017)

Really enjoying this but am finding it hard to remember the controls, my muscle memory is still on "Fallout 4" so I often make Franklin tumble out of his car at high speed while trying to access his phone!

Don' think I've given upon any missions next, oh except Trevor and the clowns as that bored me, but some have taken me quite a while - Trevor's first rampage for instance. I am also either brilliant at driving or so hilariously inept that I make both myself and Mr.QofG's cry with laughter as I spin into oncoming traffic for seemingly no reason

My favourite inept moment, however, was after climbing a crane to successfully assassinate a window cleaner Franklin turned round and fell straight off the crane to his death


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2017)

Trevor has just killed a load of hipsters. Wearing just a pair of red shorts. I am so proud


----------



## 8den (Aug 30, 2017)

I actually was put off it because I found San Andreas really tedious. Is it worth a punt?


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2017)

It's better than San Andreas which I never finished because it was just so fucking dull.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 31, 2017)

It's better than any of the previous titles in the series, none of which I managed to finish. This one however is in a different league as far as games go.


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2017)

San Andreas had so much travel it was like some kind of hellish real-time commuting game.


----------



## 8den (Aug 31, 2017)

magneze said:


> San Andreas had so much travel it was like some kind of hellish real-time commuting game.



Oh fuck yes, near the end there's a mission on totally the other side of the map and it can take a good 15-20m to drive there. 

I see GTA V is still pretty pricey second hand, is there alot of DLC?


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 31, 2017)

DLC is all for online multiplayer not single player. A new chunk was out fresh this week.


----------



## 8den (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm playing this and from the moment I had to pull Franklin's dog off another one during a chase I knew I'd love it. Why did I wait so long!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 7, 2017)

It is great, wait till you meet the fella who offers you a toke on his joint...


----------



## Tankus (Dec 28, 2017)

GTA 5 @ £15.99 on steam...think it's a punt for me

60% off


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2017)

Just bought it again on ps4 this time. I've started a new game playing in first person perspective. Well see how that goes


----------



## Tankus (Dec 29, 2017)

downloading now...  ages even on fibre

edit
uh ..10 hours to download  ,,wtf ?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone done the Doomsday Heist yet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 16, 2018)

Just bought it again on PS4 purely for the online stuff ( £24.99 in the playstation sale ), then after a couple of drinks the other night bought 2x great white shark cards ( £7.99 each from cd keys, compared to £11.99 on the ps store ) that got me 2.5 million in the bank, bought an apartment a couple of nice cars and a motor cycle club house which I'm not really sure what to do with. need to get a crew together but dont have many friends with GTV on the ps network


----------



## Wookey (Jan 18, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> It is great, wait till you meet the fella who offers you a toke on his joint...



I've replayed that mission so many times, just for shits n giggles. And research.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just bought it again on PS4 purely for the online stuff ( £24.99 in the playstation sale ), then after a couple of drinks the other night bought 2x great white shark cards ( £7.99 each from cd keys, compared to £11.99 on the ps store ) that got me 2.5 million in the bank, bought an apartment a couple of nice cars and a motor cycle club house which I'm not really sure what to do with. need to get a crew together but dont have many friends with GTV on the ps network


If you want to grind some cash do the LTS missions in the quick job option on ya phone.  The kuruma is an essential car, souped up with extra armour and engine whatsits


----------



## D'wards (Jan 24, 2018)

Also to do the online heists and missions it might be worth trawling any online forums for people to do they with. Los Santos really is a hive of scum and villainy - and that's just the other online players. 

95% of people on there will literally kill you on sight . And if you do missions or heists with randoms there's a high chance they'll troll the mission or just leave halfway through so it immediately kicks you out


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah I've found that with the heists but am starting to get to grips with things and earning a few dollars , there seems to be so much to do , I've lost quite a few hours to it


----------



## souljacker (Oct 24, 2018)

Anyone still playing this online? I got it on PC in a humble bundle sale and when I logged into my rockstar account, my old username was still registered as well as saying I was still in the U75 Clan so if anyone still fancies a game, give me a shout.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 24, 2018)

Would do, but I'm on Xbox. 

Enjoy, great game.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 8, 2018)

I've recently started it souljacker
Done some missions with friends, made some money, bought the Criminal Enterprise Starter Pack which gave me an office, bunker, vehicles, biker club
I also own a warehouse but no real idea how to start with it.

So yeah, PM me your social club name and I'll add you and we'll go break something or drive a cement mixer through a national park or something


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2018)

Someone friend me and come play 
I'm really bad at it


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Someone friend me and come play
> I'm really bad at it



Tonight? I've had some PC problems so not played for a while. Need to see the new Elite release soon too! 

I think my user name is BigBiggyBiggs and I'm in the U75 crew.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2018)

Who else is in the crew and how do I join?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2018)

souljacker Your avatar pic is a barking Rottweiler?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2018)

S☼I said:


> souljacker Your avatar pic is a barking Rottweiler?



Quite possibly! It's the dog from the story missions.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Quite possibly! It's the dog from the story missions.


Chop!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 15, 2018)

Playing the new Arena War update. Like a cross between Mad Max and Robot Wars. Gratuitously-expensive if you want a customized vehicle (you need a $1m workshop and the basic upgrade before you start modding is 1.2m minimum per vehicle) but it IS a lot of mindless explodey fun.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 20, 2019)

Are they ever going to do a GTA 6? 

Had a quick blast on GTA 4 last t night and its probably my favourite of them all. The Lost and Damned and Gay Tony are brilliant too.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2019)

Now they’ve finished red dead redemption it’s no doubt in development under some random code name.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 20, 2019)

cybershot said:


> Now they’ve finished red dead redemption it’s no doubt in development under some random code name.



Let's hope so, and that it's set in the UK.

For Horizon 4 has shown that it can be done, and I for one want it! Like a modern version of the Getaway, but with Rockstars touch.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 20, 2019)

London would be cool. Especially as the map would be a lot more complex.


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello thread. I'm entirely outside my comfort zone here. My 13 year old son just told me that his mate wants to sell him GTA 5 for fifteen pounds. My first instinct was to say no but I don't want to be unreasonable. Am I being unreasonable? I'm not sure I like the, well, the themes? Culture? But there's no point pretending that I know what I'm talking about. 

Is 13 too young? Is 15 quid too much?

TIA.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

the game itself is about what a 13 year old would love

depends if you mind your 13 year old to be exposed to some daft x rated humor


unless he is a fuck tard who is going to start stealing car and beating hookers


let him play the game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2019)

The game is PEGI 15 Poot

My son is 15 and I wouldn't want him playing it tbh.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

why not at 15?

does he have a PC in his bedroom

as you should really know he has watched all the porn

I mean all the porn


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> the game itself is about what a 13 year old would love
> 
> depends if you mind your 13 year old to be exposed to some daft x rated humor
> 
> ...



Y'see. This. Not happy about this.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2019)

Also "fucktard". Ugh


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

the game is not going to turn your child into a criminal...

if he is already a criminal well you fucked up


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Also "fucktard". Ugh



if you buying thing for your children in lieu of interacting and talking to them the regular
you are asking for problems 


but their are bigger thing to fuck up a childs life than a video game


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> the game is not going to turn your child into a criminal...
> 
> if he is already a criminal well you fucked up


It's not about being a criminal; it's about perhaps at 13 not having the awareness or experience to get the satire, such as it is, and simply take everything in the game at face value.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

or blindly missing about half of the games references...


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2019)

He is 13. He is like a sponge at the moment, as are most 13 year olds. You have convinced me that it's an appalling idea.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 20, 2019)

Poot said:


> He is 13. He is like a sponge at the moment, as are most 13 year olds. You have convinced me that it's an appalling idea.


Good. Personally I'd say eighteen. By which time there'll be another one out.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 20, 2019)

Poot said:


> He is 13. He is like a sponge at the moment, as are most 13 year olds. You have convinced me that it's an appalling idea.



can i also suggest taking away his ipad,pc or game console with internet access


as he will also be watching all the porn

and i mean all of it


----------



## Poot (Mar 20, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> can i also suggest taking away his ipad,pc or game console with internet access
> 
> 
> as he will also be watching all the porn
> ...



I have the situation under control thank you.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2019)

was just messing but seriously all the porn


but does sound like you had already made up before you posted


----------



## Poot (Mar 21, 2019)

Seriously, the words fucktard and hooker were enough to make my mind up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2019)

Poot said:


> Seriously, the words fucktard and hooker were enough to make my mind up.




To be fair , the 'tard word isnt mentioned in the game, prostitutes however...

I think 13 may be a bit too young, although i was watching all sorts of horror films at that age.

Wait til he is 15 i think


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2019)

Poot said:


> Seriously, the words fucktard and hooker were enough to make my mind up.



Well the word Fucktard was more meant to meant to highlight the fact that you know your own son

if he sensible and mature enough to know the game is not a reflection on reality then its fine

if he not then letting him play the game is not a good idea

tbh without the name GTA the game might of gotten an not mature game rating



as an aside you should know that there  is nothing wrong with swearing it means you have a diverse vocabulary


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 21, 2019)

Stop saying "fucktard", it's an unpleasant word.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2019)

yes mother

My apologise if your sons is a Cockwomble

don't let him play GTA 5


----------



## Poot (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. We already have a rule that he's only allowed to swear if it makes me laugh. His vocabulary is, I promise you, fine. Words like hooker and fucktard (sorry SI) aren't.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 27, 2020)

Bump, to ask a question - I had GTA V on PS3 and online worked fine, but it says on the Playstation Store listing for GTAV on PS4 that "Playstation Plus is required for online multiplayer". Does that mean I would have to pay a subscription to Sony, just to be able to play GTA Online?


----------



## yield (Apr 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Bump, to ask a question - I had GTA V on PS3 and online worked fine, but it says on the Playstation Store listing for GTAV on PS4 that "Playstation Plus is required for online multiplayer". Does that mean I would have to pay a subscription to Sony, just to be able to play GTA Online?


Yes. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 27, 2020)

Well that sucks.  I don't really want to spend £7 a month just to play a few hours of GTA online, since I'm not likely to use a Plus membership for anything else. Stupid Sony.


----------



## yield (Apr 27, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Well that sucks.  I don't really want to spend £7 a month just to play a few hours of GTA online, since I'm not likely to use a Plus membership for anything else. Stupid Sony.


I'll probably pick up one month only. As I've now been furloughed, I've time on my hands.









						PlayStation Plus (PS+) - 1 Month Subscription (UK)
					

Buy PlayStation Plus (PS+) - 1 Month Subscription (UK) ✔️ CD Key ✔️ Instant download ✔️ Fantastic price ✔️ Subscription ✔️




					www.cdkeys.com


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 27, 2020)

Meh. I've re-bought GTA V since it's on sale, but I'll be happy to just replay story mode for now.


----------



## Dandred (May 1, 2020)

I just re-installed this, anyone on teh PC familair with installing mods. I want it to look photo realistic but even after reading quite a few guids seems a little daunting.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 2, 2020)

Dandred said:


> I just re-installed this, anyone on teh PC familair with installing mods. I want it to look photo realistic but even after reading quite a few guids seems a little daunting.


There's a couple of modding subreddits you could ask questions on? The impression I get is that playing Online on PC is a nightmare because of all the hackers fucking with the game.


----------



## Dandred (May 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a couple of modding subreddits you could ask questions on? The impression I get is that playing Online on PC is a nightmare because of all the hackers fucking with the game.


Not bothered with online


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> There's a couple of modding subreddits you could ask questions on? The impression I get is that playing Online on PC is a nightmare because of all the hackers fucking with the game.


It's not hackers, it's just endless dickheads blowing you up over and over again.


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 3, 2020)

I've been meaning to give This another go. Got half way through it, then got distracted and did something else and when I cam back to it I had totally forgotten where I was upto. Is it worth starting again or shall I just play from half way? Thoughts?


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2020)

Dandred said:


> Not bothered with online


Online is a hive of scum and villainy.

You can get these ridiculously overpowered vehicles etc and if you are in a map with some pricks, they may stymie your every effort. Happens all the time


----------



## Supine (May 3, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Online is a hive of scum and villainy.
> 
> You can get these ridiculously overpowered vehicles etc and if you are in a map with some pricks, they may stymie your every effort. Happens all the time



sounds like you ain’t a playa


----------

